# Gearscore Fluch und exp! Solisten und "Anfänger" habens schwer!



## msmaegges (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

*leider leide ich an dem "Gearscore-Fluch" bzw. "Unerfahrenheit"!*

So zumindest bekomme ich es seit einigen Tagen immer wieder zu spüren. Hintergrund:

Ich spiele noch nicht allzu lange WoW , ca. seit 18 Monaten. Hab dies und das ausprobiert und bin im Moment an meinem FrostDK "hängen geblieben (ist mein MainChar). Im Moment hat dieser einen  (oh Gott, wie ich das Wort Hasse) GS von 5324 und ein durchschnittliches ItemLvl von 245! Die meisten Sockel mit "Stärke" belegt und Glyphen gemäss dd für den aktuellen FrostDK (Patch 4.0.1). Hört sich eigentlich, zumindest für mich, gar nicht so schlecht an, vor allem weil ich z. Bsp. noch nie in ICC10/25 war. Bisher habe ich entsprechende Ausrüstung in den HC Inis gesammelt. 

Jetzt wäre eigentlich der Zeitpunkt um in ICC10/25 zu gehen (es soll ja Leute geben die da tatsächlich noch nie waren!)!

Leider versuche ich schon seit Tagen entsprechend Anschluss an einen solchen Raid zu bekommen. Ich höre aber seit Tagen nichts anderes als:

z. Bsp.:

_- lfm ICC10 ab GS 5800 und exp!_ *...kann ich noch nachvollziehen wenn es um bestimmte Erfolge geht!
*_- lfm Twinkrun ICC10...nur mit Erfahrung!?_ *...wenn ich mich hier Anmelden möchte wird trotzdem mein GS und vor allem die Unerfahrenheit bemängelt!
*_- lfm ICC10 schnelles LK legen_* ...kann das Spass machen?

...und und und (vor allem suchen sich manche zu Tode! "Knuddelbär" z. Bsp. gestern Abend über 3 Stunden! (lfm ICC10, mind. GS5800, nur mit exp und mind. 3 Stunden Zeit!

*WÜRG!

Kurzum: 
Es scheint so als dass ich der einzigste bin der nicht als Profi, mind. GS5800 oder mehr und vor allem mit viiiel Erfahrung nach Azeroth gekommen bin! Auf dem PvP Server Anub arak gibt es zahlreiche Spieler, doch wohl die meisten wollen "keine Anfänger"!

Wie ist hier eure Erfahrung. Was sollte, bzw. könnte Blizzard hier verbessern? 

*Jetzt kommt bestimmt unter anderem der Einwand, "_Hey, versuchs doch mal mit einer Gilde!" _Und genau das hab ich gemacht und bin seit kurzem Mitglied in einer solchen. Diese veranstaltet zu gewissen Zeiten auch *Raids für die "kleinen" (hoffe das ich hier bald meinen ersten ICC Besuch bekomme)!

Kann es aber sein das "Gildenlose" keine Chance mehr bekommen? Vor allem muß man ja erst eimal in eine Gilde kommen, denn hier gilt wie beim Raid-Gesuch:

Nur Leute mit reichlich Erfahrung, mind. GS5800 und Klassenbeherrschung bis ins kleinste Detail!

Na Prost Mahlzeit!*


----------



## Potpotom (25. Oktober 2010)

Nö, da biste nicht der einzige... mit meinem "geheimen" Twink gehts mir ähnlich. Komme da auch nirgends rein, trotz 12/12 im HM. Hab mich damit abgefunden und raide halt nicht mit ihm.

EDIT: Lustig wirds, wenn die dich mit in einem Proberaid nehmen und du da richtig gut mithalten kannst. Dann hörste sowas wie "ja, war ja nur Ulduar, ICC ist viel komplexer - geht trotzdem nicht!"

Ärgere dich nicht - die wipen sich mit ihren 10 IMBA-Chars meist auch nicht bis zum LK. Random halt.


----------



## MayoAmok (25. Oktober 2010)

1. Twinkrun bedeutet das, was es bedeutet. Du hast Erfahrung in ICC mit dem Main und willst nun dort mit dem Twink rumbolzen. 

2. Jetzt noch einen GS-Flame zu starten ist doch etwas....ähm....spät. Oder?



Wenn dich keine mitnimmt, mach selbst ne Gruppe auf. In letzter Zeit kommen die meisten Random-Gruppen locker bis Sindragosa.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2010)

Bald kommt Cataclysm, da kannst du dann auch von Anfang an dabei sein und Erfahrung sammeln 

Ansonsten muss ich sagen: seitdem es Gearscore als Addon gibt ist das auf vielen Servern so, von daher: am besten bei "Twinkruns" mitmachen oder einen veranstalten, da kann sich dann keiner beschweren


----------



## hüls95 (25. Oktober 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> *leider leide ich an dem "Gearscore-Fluch" bzw. "Unerfahrenheit"!*
> 
> ...




Guck dir ma nen par Video Guides zu Icc an 
Dann mach einfach selber nen Raid auf (ambesten Twinkrun) einfach /2 Lfm Icc 10 Twinkrun 6/12      0/2 Tanks 0/2 Heals 1/2 Meeles 0/4 Ranges !


----------



## Norica (25. Oktober 2010)

hmm ich habe auch nur ein GS von 5,4 oder in der art und werde gern mitgenommen


----------



## RedShirt (25. Oktober 2010)

Probier selbst Raidleitung, und laß Dich nicht abschrecken.
Schau Dir die Leute an - frag nach Erfahrung/Bosskenntnissen.
Bau selber vor, indem Du mind. die Guides genau liest. Am besten inkl. Videos.

Wenn Du nh machen willst, sind bei halbwegs erfahrenen Leuten 10-11 legbar mit gutem Gear.

Twinkruns sind an sich nicht verkehrt, als DD tust Dir noch "relativ leicht", weil selbst mit Deinem Tod alles noch weiterlaufen sollte.

Leute die hohen GS verlangen wollen oft nur selber gezogen werden.
Wenn sie sagen "Drake-Achievementrun" ist das natürlich was anderes, da sind schon keine so spaßigen Sachen drin.
Wenn Du Erfahrung haben willst, Ulduar-Hardmodes sind immer noch sehr nett, und bei Yogg+1 kann man prima wipen  mit allertollstem Gear noch gut möglich (Stichwort: Sanity).


----------



## Xartoss (25. Oktober 2010)

habe laut anzeige mitm main n gammelscore von ca 5400 ... 

bei uns aufm server wird da kaum einer mitgenommen ...   







/Flame on

so und nu wieder ma : NIEDER MIT GS ...   




macht nur das game kaputt .. 




/Flame Off


----------



## sensêij1988 (25. Oktober 2010)

Such dir ne Gilde die nicht 6/ Tagen am raiden ist.


----------



## Aurelîas (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich selber habe nur (hasst GS ebenso) einen GS von 4,4K mit meinem Hunter komme dank erfahrung und Gilde aber recht oft in ICC. Mit meinem DK hatte ich 5.4gs und war gern gesehener Gast im ICC und das random. Davor war es aber ewig schwer mit in eine Grp zu kommen. Meistens such ich schon absichtlich nen Twinkrun selbst mit meinem Main nur damit ich en wenig spaß haben kann und vll ein oder zwei Sachen abstaube.

/flame on

WEG mit GS, nimmt den Spaß am Spiel.

/flame off

gz

Aurelias


----------



## Mondenkynd (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag mal so......GS ist nicht alles und sagt schon gar nichts über das können aus, eBay ftw.

Aber keine Sorge "GS" wird bald von "ilvl" abgelöst, siehe Beta-Chat gesuche.

Ich persönlich finde das man mit locker mit ~ilvl 232 für ICC 10 und mit ~ilvl 245 für ICC 25 geeignet ist.

Ich habe auch keine Gilde und gehe auch jede Woche ICC 10 und 25.


----------



## Izara (25. Oktober 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> *leider leide ich an dem "Gearscore-Fluch" bzw. "Unerfahrenheit"!*
> 
> ...



Jetzt wollte ich tatsächlich was über Anub schreiben und was les ich: Anub arak ^^


äh, Anub ist da was ganz besonderes - negativ gemeint -.- Die meisten, die auf die von dir oben beschriebene Weise suchen, sind entweder Wipe-faul, kleine Kiddies (ja, hört man im TS überdeutlich) oder einfach nur zu dumm, um mal dran zu denken, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die nicht wie sie selbst 24/7 zocken oder einfach bisher keine Lust auf ICC hatten. Ich erleb das öfter mal mit meinen Twinks. Trotz GS von 5,3k bis 5,8k (ja selbst der ist betroffen), werden die so gut wie nie mitgenommen. Sprüche wie "zu low", "farm erstmal equip" und "nee, nur mit Erfahrung" krieg ich selbst mit meinem Jäger, der 5.800 GS hat, zu hören -.- Wo bitte soll man sich denn eine Ausrüstung farmen, die nur aus 264ern besteht, wenn nicht in ICC?! O.o Doof im Kopf? Wenn ich dann komm mit "Mein Main hat Kingslayer", bekomm ich nur eine einzige Frage - und das immer wieder: "Kannste dann auf hero stellen?" Soviel zu Erfahrung.. Selbst LK nicht gelegt, aber von anderen verlangen. Ich sag dann höflich "nein" und verabschiede mich von dem Idioten.

Mein persönlicher Tipp an dich: such dir eine NETTE Gilde, falls dich deine jetzige nicht mitnimmt. Nett daher, weil in letzter Zeit irgendwie die meisten noch so kleinen Gilden im Handelschannel und auch auf ihrer Homepage einen astronomischen GS und/oder "am besten alles schon zu Classic Zeiten clear"  von einem Bewerber verlangen -.- Eine Gilde wirste mit Cata mehr oder weniger sowieso brauchen und lass dich wenigstens einmal komplett ICC10er mitnehmen, dann kommst du mit den entsprechenden Erfolgen, die du dann den Dummbatzen vom Handelschannel posten kannst, auch im 25er weiter. Und bei denen, die dich von vornherein blöd anpampen, gehst du am besten gar nicht erst mit! Denn diese Raids enden meist so, dass sich der Raid entweder nach ein zwei Wipes auflöst, oder aber der gesamte Raid auf dir als "Neuling" rumhackt. Egal, ob nun du oder jemand anderes einen groben Fehler macht. Du wirst immer der Sündenbock sein.  Ist traurig, ich weiß, aber das ist Anub.. Letztes Jahr (als ich erst 80 wurde) war das auf Anub nicht so schlimm. Da wurde man noch Naxx, PdK und sogar ICC (war im Januar das erste mal drin mit einem Gear, das nicht mal PdK25er gerecht wurde) durchgezogen und da hat nicht gleich jeder nach einem Wipe rumgeheult. Ich frag mich, welcher Depp eigentlich damit angefangen hat, einen GS vorauszusetzen und warum alle auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind.. Aber das ist dann wieder ne GS-Diskussion..

Von daher: such dir eine nette Gilde oder eine *Stammgruppe*, wo du mitraiden kannst. Mit Stammgruppe meine ich nicht die, die LK im Hero-Modus wöchentlich "abfarmen", sondern die, die selbst noch nicht so weit sind und tatsächlich was zusammen erreichen wollen  Diese Art von netten Gruppen, wo sogar noch Wipen Spaß macht, gibt es immernoch ^^


----------



## Twinity (25. Oktober 2010)

Also mit einem GS von 5.4k würde ich dich mit in ICC 10 nehmen und wir legen 10-11 Bosse Heroic. Das Equip ist dank ICC-Buff etwas in den Hintergrund geraten, wichtiger ist die Bosskenntnis, die man z.B. über Videos erlangen kann. Ich habe es oft genug erlebt, dass Leute mit 5.8k - 6k GS es nicht schaffen schnell auf die Valkyren beim LK zu wechseln weil sie dabei ja Schadenseinbussen erleiden würden... Solche Leute fliegen in der Regel recht schnell aus dem Raid und wenn es noch mal passiert aus der Gilde. Dann habe ich lieber paar Leute dabei die 200-300 GS weniger haben aber sich dafür auf den Raid konzentrieren und sich Mühe geben.


----------



## dedennis (25. Oktober 2010)

gs ist und bleibt scheisse! den die marken das er einen guten gs hat kann ja jeder farmen nur wen man den char nicht spielen kann was bring ein gs von 6k??????


----------



## Mäuserich (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann diese Raidleiter um ehrlich zu sein verstehen, denn um's mal ganz hart zu sagen:
warum sollte ich wenn ich nen Random Raid veranstalte den Babysitter spielen?

Ja, diese Einstellung ist nicht nett und ja, Neulinge bleiben dabei auf der Strecke.
Fakt ist aber: Random-Raids werden nur veranstaltet weil die Leute etwas equip kriegen wollen, entsprechend werden nur Leute gesucht die ohne grosses Tamtam "funktionieren", das schliesst sowohl equip als auch Erfahrung ein. Random läuft eh immer vieles schief, also werden die vorweg-Ansprüche recht hoch gestellt.

Neulingen bleiben nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

- lügen: "ja hier GS is vorhanden, und Erfahrung hab ich mit'm Main" was dann meist unschön für beide Parteien ausgeht und der Grund ist warum viele Random Raids nicht weit kommen

- hoffen auf einen guten Raidleiter zu treffen, der sich das Equip auf Klassenkenntnis hin anschaut, fragt ob du dir wenigstens die Guides ausführlich angesehen hast so das er nichts erklären sondern nur einteilen muss, die sind zwar (grad für 25er) selten aber es gibt sie durchaus


----------



## derwaynez (25. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> 1. Twinkrun bedeutet das, was es bedeutet. Du hast Erfahrung in ICC mit dem Main und willst nun dort mit dem Twink rumbolzen.
> 
> 2. Jetzt noch einen GS-Flame zu starten ist doch etwas....ähm....spät. Oder?
> 
> ...



1. jo da geb ich dir vollkommen recht
3. naja bis sindragosa wenn der raid leader noch nei in icc war? eher nicht^^
wobei ich schon seit 2 monaten nich mehr zokk ka wie krass das jetzt mit dem patch is^^


----------



## Yiraja (25. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> 1. Twinkrun bedeutet das, was es bedeutet. Du hast Erfahrung in ICC mit dem Main und willst nun dort mit dem Twink rumbolzen.
> 
> 2. Jetzt noch einen GS-Flame zu starten ist doch etwas....ähm....spät. Oder?
> 
> ...



seh ich genau so ^^ gs is doch seitm patch so gut wie tot^^ jedenfalls auf meinem realm wird nich mehr großartig danach gefragt


----------



## derwaynez (25. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> gs ist und bleibt scheisse! den die marken das er einen guten gs hat kann ja jeder farmen nur wen man den char nicht spielen kann was bring ein gs von 6k??????



deswegen war mir gs auch schon immer scheiss egal, wenn dann hab ich einen gear check gemacht und mir die leute angeguckt und ich nehm lieber leute mit icc10er equip mit die epic und vorallem auch das richtige sockeln als 25er icc equipte leute die als irgendwas blaues sockeln oder gar irgendwelche stats die ihre klasse garnicht braucht


----------



## Ischey (25. Oktober 2010)

Is nur en spiel loker bleiben und fun haben so will ich spielen nicht anders.

Ich gehe prinzipiel immer im funnoutfit an an den gc...


----------



## Rasgaar (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiel zurzeit Beta (hab noch einen Key gewonnen erst grad kürzlich - Wohoo) und da hab ich keinerlei Addons drauf.
Das werd ich ziemlich sicher durchziehen und mit Cata nur noch grad die allerwichtigsten 2-3 Addons drauf haben. Wobei Gearscore sicher nicht dazugehören wird.
Grad die HCs sind ziemlich deftig am Schwierigkeitsgrad - und da nützt ein GS Addon herzlich wenig. War bisher auf dem Beta Server mit hauptsächlich Premade Chars drinnen, das heisst die ganze Gruppe war HC Equipt.
trotzdem sind wir teilweise an der ersten Mobgruppe 5x gewiped, weil die einen ihren Char nicht spielen konnten, oder weil das mit dem CC nicht funktionierte.

Zudem wird eine Gilde wohl fast schon Pflicht sein, hat man dadurch ja jede menge Vorteile durch die Gildenboni.


----------



## Kotnik (25. Oktober 2010)

Es ist ärgerlich, dass Gearscore zu extremen Reaktionen führt.

Es gibt diejenigen, die behaupten: "MIN GS 6k für ICC10!" und alles was darunter ist, erntet nur ein "olol, du noob"

Dann gibt es diejenigen, die behaupten: "Gearscore is totale scheiße und sagt nichts aus"

Beides ist Blödsinn, bzw trifft die Wahrheit nicht ganz.

WEDER sagt Equip etwas über Spielvermögen aus, NOCH - und auch das vergessen manche - kann man mit Müllgear überhall hin mit.

Ich kann so gut spielen wie ich will, mit Naxx-Equip hab ich weder in PDK noch ICC was zu suchen. Is so, sry, wems nciht passt, spielt CS oder Modern Warfare 2 doer wat weiß ich, spiele halt, bei denen man kein equip sammeln muss.

Es gibt mathematische GRenzen für die Eignung, einen bestimmten Raid bestreiten zu können. Und hier kam ursprünglich Gearcsore ins SPiel um es Raidleitern zu erleichtern, einen schnellen Überblick zu erhalten.
Klar, Sockelung, Skillung, Verzauberung, das alles wird nciht erfasst von GS, aber man bekommt einen schnellen Überblick.
Nur wie es immer so ist mit Werkzeugen, es gibt kein WErkzeug, welches die Dummheit des MEnschen nicht in eine Waffe der Dummheit verwandeln kann. So kamen bald die "min GS von XXXX" Brüller auf, die scheinbar immer höhere Anforderungen stellten, je höher der Hellscream-Buff in der ICC wurde. Nun gut, so weit so dumm.

Aber ebenso dumm, ich kann es nicht anders nennen, war und ist die Reflexreaktion der Gegenseite, in eine "GS ist müll" Haltung zu verfallen. Das stimmt nicht und das wisst ihr. Itemlevel/Gearscore wie auch immer treffen eine Aussage, von der aus man weitermachen kann. 
ES gibt da Verzerrungen (ich sag nur Schmuck und Buchbände etc, die einfach besser als ihr GS waren.. ), aber das zeigt dann der zweite Blick. Schreibt mich aber einer an und fragt ganz kurz und knapp: Habn GS von 4k, reicht das, dann kann ich ihm kurz und ohne Wertung seiner Fähigkeiten zurückschreiben: "Ne sry, das reicht nich für ICC". Fertig aus, niemand muss weinen. 

Manche (sicher nicht alle), die so vehement gegen GEarscore wettern, benutzen die Dummheit der GS-Verfechter als Ausrede, ihr mülliges Equip zur rechtfertigen und sich am liebsten durchziehen zu lassen. Das finde ich genauso schäbig und nervig wie die andere SEite, die Equip für eine Instanz verlangt, mit dem man dem Raid eigentlich schon entwachsen ist.


Warum muss man denn immer in Extreme verfallen? Könnt ihr nicht akzeptieren dass GS ein nützliches Werkzeug ist, um einen Schnelleindruck zu bekommen, ob jemand überhaupt in der Lage ist, mitzukommen? Gibts denn nur Sklavisches GS-Verehren oder Verteufelung?
Irgendeinen Maßstab muss man halt nehmen, früher wurde man halt gefragt, wieviel ADdheal man hat...oO Heute nach GS und morgen nach Itemlvl. 
Ich kam damit bisher immer klar. HAt mich jemand nicht mitgenommen, weil ich ja soooo olol-low war, dann halt nicht, bitte sehr. Ich bin dennoch genug zum Raiden gekommen...^^


----------



## Muh-Q (25. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns haben auch die Leute ohne Erfahrung gemeckert das sie nirgendwo mitkommen. Nach Erklärung und den üblichen Flames warum man am Ende der Erweiterung keine _Neuen_ mehr mitnehmen möchte hat einer von denen eine Gruppe aufgemacht und ausdrücklich "nach neuen Spielern ohne Erfahrung mit ausreichendem Equip" gesucht um die Bosse zu erarbeiten. Inzwischen ist das eine feste Stamm die in ca. 4 Wochen bis zum LK kommen (oder ihn schon gelegt haben, ka).


----------



## Rasgaar (25. Oktober 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Es ist ärgerlich, dass Gearscore zu extremen Reaktionen führt.
> 
> Es gibt diejenigen, die behaupten: "MIN GS 6k für ICC10!" und alles was darunter ist, erntet nur ein "olol, du noob"
> 
> ...




Das Problem liegt nicht darin, dass die RL welche eine ICC Gruppe bauen nicht genau wüssten das man auch mit einem GS von 5k da rein kann.
Das Problem liegt dann doch eher dort, das der einfach schnell durchrennen will mit möglichst wenig Würfelkonkurrenz.


----------



## tuerlich (25. Oktober 2010)

also in twinkruns kommst doch eigentlich immer rein. bei uns auf blackrock gehen täglich gefühlte 100 twinkruns auf. die klatschen sich dann meistens bis rotface/festergut oder halt nur bis saurfang durch und sind glücklich ^^ ich wurde auch schon mit t2 in nen twinkrun geinvt, musste es sogar anlassen xD
meinen gs weis ich mittlerweile garnicht mehr. ich habs runtergeschmissen und vermiss es auch nicht (der gs in meiner sig stimmt lange nichmehr).


----------



## Kotnik (25. Oktober 2010)

Ja, viele wollen einfach nur noch durch ICC durchrennen und schrauben die Anforderungen deswegen in absurde Höhen. Aber ganz ehrlich, ein kleiner Teil von mir kann es verstehen, ich persönlich habe auch keinerlei Lust mehr, in ICC10 normal an Fauldarm zu scheitern oder gar an saurfang. WEil mit 30% buff wird man ja quasi durch ICC getragen, keiner stirbt außer durch grobe DUmmheit..

Twinkrun is halt so ne Sache, da sollte man unterscheiden:

Twinkrun von LEuten die das Teil kennen und mti ihren Twinks ma eben durchrennen und kcuken, wie weit man kommt?

Oder Twinkrun im Sinn von Keiner hat Ahnung un man gimpt sich aus Spaß mal so durch? 

Beides kann Spaß machen, nur sollte man halt vorher wissen, welcher von beiden sich da gerade formiert..


----------



## Drakhgard (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie bereits erwähnt wurde:
GearScore ist eigentlich ein statistisch nützliches Tool zur Auswertung des Tauglichkeitsgrades einer Person für einen bestimmten Raid, zumindest Equip-Mäßig. Allerdings wird ebendieses Tool völlig missbraucht. Wipefaule und Lootgeile Raidleader suchen höhere Mindest-GSs als empfohlen, weil sie selber auf alles würfeln wollen und weil sie alles in Rekordzeit durchhaben wollen. Soviel dazu.

Dass es dann aber Bobs mit 6k+ GS gibt, die einem Spieler mit 5,1k GS total unterliegen, ist schlicht und einfach ein trauriges Phänomen. Das habe ich schon allzuoft erleben müssen und was soll man sagen: das Equip ist kein Maßstab der Gesamtqualität eines Chars. Wenn Klassen- und Bosskenntnisse fehlen und nicht vollste Konzentration an den Tag gelegt wird, dann hilft selbst das BiS-Equip nicht...

Aber mach das Randoms einmal klar. Von GS unabhängigere Raids kannst du nur innerhalb einer Gilde machen. Ansonsten such dir einen großen Server mit gigantischer Raidcom. Dort gibt es idR immer wieder Farmruns, wo einfach bis Saurfang u.a. gespielt wird.


----------



## Trig (25. Oktober 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> ...


Du hast ja schon recht. Gearscore gibt einem die Möglichkeit ne (durchaus wackelige) Bewertung eines Spielers vorzunehmen, ohne diesen jemals gesehen zu haben.
Das Problem ist, dass es, wie du auch geschrieben hast, misbraucht wird. "LFM GS 6k für ICC10" so in der Art, damit man sich schön schnell durchziehen lassen kann. Grundsätzlich bin ich gegen Gearscore, aber ich gehöre, wie viele andere auch, zu den Leuten, die in den jeweis entsprechenden Raid gehen. Ich hätte mich z.B. nie mit T4 für Sunwell gemeldet.
Heute haben die meisten keine Hemmungen sich mit Questgear für ICC25 zu melden. Hammer war mal ein Questitem bei einem Spieler mit "erhöht die gewährte Erfahrung um 10%" und das in ICC25.
Meiner Meinung nach wird das Verhalten der Spieler in oben beschriebenen Sinne schlechter, weil die Raids öfters als "Freeloot" bezeichnet werden. Klar sind sie das auch, aber nur, wenn die Gruppe gut ist und die Leute gut zusammenspielen. Dann werden Bosse und Events unterschätzt und dadurch erst richtig gefährlich. Hat man dann mehere mies equipte Leute dabei geht der Raid in die Hose. Und Equip ist nicht zu ersetzten, nicht mal durch bombenskill, schon war....

@Darkhgard: Tatsächlich auch son erlebt, dass 6k GS-DD´s nur 5k DPS machen (in ICC). Traurig, aber wahr. Jetzt stelle man sich mal vor, die hätten nur 5k GS, dann lässt man Sie besser in Dal, da muss man die wenigstens nicht heilen....


----------



## Mäuserich (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube viel mehr Wahrheit als Kotnik kann man gar nicht sprechen, absolut 100% /sign


----------



## Numbe (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde dir empfehlen Videguides anzuschauen und dich in Klassenforen rumzutreiben. Dann hast du wenigstens etwas Vorbereitung.
Und sonst... Wechsel den Server wenns dich so extrem stört.- Mal davon abgesehen, dass in n' paar Wochen eh das Addon kommt, und das Gear aus Icc 10 für die Tonne ist.

Wenn wir bei uns aus Langweile mit den Twinks ein Raid starten, setzen wir nur Videoguides voraus. Zumal man für Icc sowieso nichts mehr können muss.


----------



## Jinthalor (25. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

-T10 ja für jeder mann Ereichbar ist würde ich dir Raten dort mal die Teile zu holen und sie zu Ergänzen durch Schmuck,Hände etc
-Danach schau dich mal nach guten Guides um (z.B. Die von Hordeguides sind ganz gut ) und setze dir ein Ziel wie viele Bosse du legen willst
- Anschliessen kannst du im /2 Nach leuten für 10er ICC suchen, gibt sicher jemand der sogar freundlich ist und einen TS bereitstellt
- Somit sammelst du die nötige Erfahrung und komsmt weiter =)

Gruß Jin


----------



## Klirk (25. Oktober 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Es ist ärgerlich, dass Gearscore zu extremen Reaktionen führt.
> 
> Es gibt diejenigen, die behaupten: "MIN GS 6k für ICC10!" und alles was darunter ist, erntet nur ein "olol, du noob"
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für deinen Post. Endlich jemand der das Problem ausführlich beschreibt und dabei objektiv bleibt. Bin genau deiner Meinung


----------



## Virikas (25. Oktober 2010)

Ganz ehrlich.. bei uns auf dem Server scheints wirklich net so schlimm zu sein.
Klar im /2 sind immer wieder viele, die mit GS suchen, aber es gibt auch genug die eben "normal" suchen.

Wir suchen für unsere 10er Raids immer 1-4 Randoms, weil immer mal wer nicht kann bei uns. Im Mainraid (alle GS >= 6k ) legen wir 10/12 HC mit im Regelfall egal wer noch mitkommt (fairerweise muss man dazu sagen: Tanks und Heiler sind zu 99% durch uns besetzt, was das ganze zumindest dort recht entspannt macht). Einzige Probleme sind Sindra HC und Prof HC, da beide Fehler nicht wirklich verzeihen. Seuche verkacken oder den Raid einfrieren kann man halt net kompensieren. (Raidstand ist trotzdem 11/12 HM + LK HM in P3)

Da nehmen wir auch problemlos Leute mit die schlechter equipt sind (wobei wie schon gesagt jemand mit Equip < Ulduar in ICC wirklich nix zu suchen hat), aber spielen können und vor allem mit unserer Art zu raiden klar kommen. Wir haben in unseren Raids keinen PM drin, sondern Bedarf vor Gier. Wird kurz im TS geklärt, wenn wer was braucht und gut. Komischerweise haben wir bisher auch nicht einen Ninjalooter gehabt. Wer allerdings zu Raidinvite im TS gleich mit einer Riesenfresse total arrogant rüberkommt fliegt halt auch wieder. egal ob 5,0 oder 6,4k GS. Wir raiden weil wir Spass dran haben und Loot ist definitiv nur nen Nebenprodukt.

Genauso siehts in unseren Twinkraids aus. Gut auch im Twinkraid sind Leute von uns dabei die auch ihren Twink auf GS >= 6k haben, aber das ergibt sich nunmal, wenn man das jede Woche macht einfach. Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mit 4 Chars den Kingslayer.. Mit dem Holypala hab ich ihn in vollständig T9 + 200er Schild gemacht. Trotzdem gabs nicht eine kritische Situation in der Tankheilung (zu dem Zeitpunkt noch mit 3 Heilern am LK). 

Keine Ahnung, warum das auf anderen Servern so schlimm ist, oder ob mir das bei uns auf dem Server einfach nicht auffällt.


----------



## Kuya (25. Oktober 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> *
> ...
> Wie ist hier eure Erfahrung. Was sollte, bzw. könnte Blizzard hier verbessern? *
> ...



Tja, meine Erfahrung!

Also wie "folgend" sehen bei uns auf Eredar die LFM's aus:

*2:[xXPfogelXx] LFM ICC 10 (3) DD (1) Heal.
2:[xXPfogelXx] Nur mit 10/12
2:[xXPfogelXx] Ab GS 6200+
2:[xXPfogelXx] 1 Random-Item "Locked"!
2:[xXPfogelXx] GC Dala Denkmal!!
2:[xXPfogelXx] whisper werden Ignoriert!!!
2:[xXPfogelXx] was euer Main Down hat interessiert keinen!!!

*Was ich davon halte?

1. Wenn er sich mein Gear ansehen will, kann er das während des Raids machen, ich weiß was ich tue.
2. Wenn ich nen Clear-Erfolg oder mehr wie 5600GS habe, gehe ich "nicht" mehr ICC, weil ich damit laut Blizzard schon HC oder RS machen kann. 
3. Wer sich einbildet etwas zu "sperren", dafür das er den Raid aufgemacht hat, und den Handelschannel mit seiner unerträglichen Ignoranz überflutet, dann sollte er sich lieber ganz schnell wieder nen Steam-Account machen.
4. Wenn er zu "Gesprächen" nicht bereit ist, sehe ich keinen Sinn mit Ihm zu Raiden, weil er ohnehin nach dem ersten Tankfehler mit: "Ololol No0b L2P" den Raid verlässt und meine ID vergeudet ist.
5. Wenn ihm "nicht" reicht, dass ich ihm Sage: "Destro-Lock: Gear, Brain & Skill vorhanden, Bosse bekannt!" 
dann sollte ich sowieso lieber die Finger davon lassen.

und abschließend, wer glaubt ich brauche ein GS von 6000 und alle HC archivements, nur um mich zu den anderen Range'lern zu stellen, und auf das zu achten, was der Raidlead sagt, oder (falls ohne TS) was andere "erfahrene" Caster tun und wo sie stehen, und was mein DeadlyBossMod mir sagt, um den "PvE-Kontent" zu betstreiten, der muss seinen Charakter und das SPiel dermaßen grottig Spielen/beeherschen, dass ich mit Ihm sowieso nicht Raiden wollen würde.

Da aber aufgrund der "Dummheit der Masse" der gesamte Handelschannel seit Monaten so aussieht, und selbst die Gilden diese Ignoranz an den Tag legen, (ebenso im PvP ne FotM-Arenawertung haben zu müßen, um als "Skilled" zu Zählen), habe ich mich schlicht und ergreifend vom PvE-Kontent und allen Gilden losgesagt, und mache Mein Ding im BG nun alleine, (bzw. mit Ingame-Freunden die man hier und da kennenlernt).

Ebenso packe ich all diese Leute auf die Igno, damit die erst garnicht die Möglichkeit haben, mich auf 85 anzuschreiben, ob sie mit in eine BG-Stamm oder einen "von mir" organisierten Raid dürfen.
mehr kann ih leider nicht tun.

Was Blizzard aber tun kann:
1. Das GS-Addon verbieten/blocken/sperren
2. Das Archivementsystem entfernen, (bzw. die PvE-Anteile rauspatchen).
3. Raid-Dungenfinder (ohne Kickoption bei nicht AFK'lern).
4. Verhindern, dass ingame dein Equip angesehen werden kann.

...dann müssten sich die Leute nämlich wie zu Ulduar und Naxx Zeiten von deinem Skill überzeugen lassen.
(zu der Zeit, wurde ich von jeder Gilde mit der ich Raiden war, angeworben, hach waren das noch schöne Zeiten). Heutzutage geht nix mehr, ohne das du alles hast, was nötig ist, um die Instanz die du machen willst, hinter dir zu lassen, wenn du verstehst. 

Naja, was ärgere ich mich drüber... einfach nur traurig, wie solche Schwachmaten das Game ruinieren.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (25. Oktober 2010)

Solisten haben bei WoW auch nichts zu suchen, schließlich ist es nicht umsonst ein MMO. Und wer nicht zusammen spielen möchte, lässt es eben. Schließlich wird niemand gezwungen, zu raiden.

Btw zur Gearscore, ja leider ist das so. Wenn man eine Gilde hat, geht es zum Glück ohne. Aber bei Randomraids hat man nicht immer viel Glück in dem Fall.


----------



## heiduei (25. Oktober 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> *leider leide ich an dem "Gearscore-Fluch" bzw. "Unerfahrenheit"!*
> 
> ...



scahu dir Guides gründlich an , und sag du hast exp. und wenne r sagt das du keine erfolge hast, sagtse, warst mit anderem char drinne... hab ich auch immer gemacht xD


----------



## Kalikass (25. Oktober 2010)

mach selber raids auf, ist der beste weg,mach ich auch so.


----------



## xerkxes (25. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore kategorisiert wie damals der Judenstern.


----------



## iKazaam (25. Oktober 2010)

Das mag mir jetzt vielleicht keiner glauben (is mir auch egal)...Ich bin mit meiner Gilde mit nem GS von 4,4 im ICC 10er gewesen als Off Tank. Die ersten 4 Bosse zwar nur aber wenigstens besser als nichts. Also GS ist kein Faktor.
Faktoren sind: Richtige Gilde die einem auch was zutraut und man selber muss es sich auch zutrauen und seinen Char etwas im Griff haben. GS is der letzte Dreck.


----------



## Kuya (25. Oktober 2010)

iKazaam schrieb:


> Das mag mir jetzt vielleicht keiner glauben (is mir auch egal)...Ich bin mit meiner Gilde mit nem GS von 4,4 im ICC 10er gewesen als Off Tank. Die ersten 4 Bosse zwar nur aber wenigstens besser als nichts. Also GS ist kein Faktor.
> Faktoren sind: Richtige Gilde die einem auch was zutraut und man selber muss es sich auch zutrauen und seinen Char etwas im Griff haben. GS is der letzte Dreck.



leider nur wahr.

Das Problem ist leider, dass viele es erst mit nem 6k GS auf die Reihe bekommen haben, und von ihrem "mangelnden" Skill auf die allgemeinheit schließen.

Das selbe wie wenn ich Arena-Fuzzis mit 910 Abhärtung im Duell besiege. Die kommen damit nicht klar weil ich mit dem ein oder anderen Char nunmal keine Arenawertung habe.
Da aber das Equip nicht "Schuld" sein kann (weil ja deutlich niedriger als deren Equip), und deren "mangelnder Skill" und die Tatsache das sie ihre "Lausige" Arenawertung mit "FotM" gemacht haben,
nicht wahr haben wollen, ist dann natuürlich die Klasse OP. (Vor dem Patch, wie nach dem Patch auch). 

Die tun mir nichtmal mehr Leid, im Gegenteil, ich genieße es solchen Leuten ihren "Tellerand" zu zeigen, über den sie in ihrer Ignoranz nicht hinaus blicken können.
Gibt eben auch Skilled-Leute die weder großartig Arena spielen, noch ne Raid-Stamm haben, sondern ihren Skill in Random-Raids und Random-BG-Stamm's unter Beweis stellen, und sich nicht für Gilden bewerben, sondern sich "Anfragen" lassen, wenn die Leute mal wieder Whispern "..ey wie krank du abgehst, suchst du noch ne Gilde!? O.o".

Und nein ich will damit nicht angeben, ich hatte nur Leider bisher noch keine dieser "seltenen" Gilden gefunden, wo die "lustige Truppe" eben genauso "Tickt" wie ich.


----------



## SonneBlock (25. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore wäre überflüssig würde Blizzard ein Servertool rausbringen, das misst ob der durchschnittliche Itemlevel für diese Instanz geeignet ist. Wenn nicht -> Komms nich rein und es wird Gelb im Chat angesagt. Zum Beispiel ein Readycheck für den Raid.

Readycheck -> Leitung klickt icc 10 Nonhero an. Der Check läuft. Alle Anwesend. Wer nicht das nötige Itemlevel mitbringt wird markiert.
ACHTUNG! - Spieler XY erfüllt nicht die nötigen Itemlevelanforderungen im die Instanz Eiskronenzitadelle zu betreten.

Fertig.


----------



## Kuya (25. Oktober 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Gearscore wäre überflüssig würde Blizzard ein Servertool rausbringen, das misst ob der durchschnittliche Itemlevel für diese Instanz geeignet ist. Wenn nicht -> Komms nich rein und es wird Gelb im Chat angesagt. Zum Beispiel ein Readycheck für den Raid.
> 
> Readycheck -> Leitung klickt icc 10 Nonhero an. Der Check läuft. Alle Anwesend. Wer nicht das nötige Itemlevel mitbringt wird markiert.
> ACHTUNG! - Spieler XY erfüllt nicht die nötigen Itemlevelanforderungen im die Instanz Eiskronenzitadelle zu betreten.
> ...



Sowas gibts doch in abgespeckter Form schon.
Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, aber ich glaube ICC zum Beispiel wird irgendwann zwischen nem (wie ich das Wort hasse^^) GS von 5,2-5,4 "freigeschaltet".


----------



## iKazaam (25. Oktober 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Gearscore wäre überflüssig würde Blizzard ein Servertool rausbringen, das misst ob der durchschnittliche Itemlevel für diese Instanz geeignet ist. Wenn nicht -> Komms nich rein und es wird Gelb im Chat angesagt. Zum Beispiel ein Readycheck für den Raid.
> 
> Readycheck -> Leitung klickt icc 10 Nonhero an. Der Check läuft. Alle Anwesend. Wer nicht das nötige Itemlevel mitbringt wird markiert.
> ACHTUNG! - Spieler XY erfüllt nicht die nötigen Itemlevelanforderungen im die Instanz Eiskronenzitadelle zu betreten.
> ...



Das klingt auch wie der zuvor angesprochene Davidstern. Bekommt ihr das nicht mit? 

GearScore ist der Antichrist. Stell dir mal die folgende !!!ÜBERZOGENE!!! Situation vor:

Pala Tank GS von 6,2k
komplett in ner Stoffrüssi

nimmste den in ICC mit? Wenn ja dann viel Glück.


----------



## Kuya (25. Oktober 2010)

iKazaam schrieb:


> Das klingt auch wie der zuvor angesprochene Davidstern. Bekommt ihr das nicht mit?
> 
> GearScore ist der Antichrist. Stell dir mal die folgende !!!ÜBERZOGENE!!! Situation vor:
> 
> ...



Naja.. also "Schwachsinnige" die mit nem Hochzeitskleid und den Nudelhölzern aus der Todesmine Raiden wollen, sind extreme Beispiele. 

Achso.. und der Antichrist bin ich.


----------



## Jepharin (25. Oktober 2010)

Mittlerweile ist es kein Problem mehr an T10 zu kommen, dank Justice Points. GS sollte somit kein Hindernis sein. Und wenn se nicht grad Erfolge gepostet haben wollen, guck dir Guides an, sag du kennst die Bosse in der Theorie und weisst was z.b. bei Lady Todeswisper deine Aufgabe als Melee ist. Im Notfall den Leuten alles vorbeten. Das hilft meist schon.Es gibt viele gute Guidesvideos zu ICC von mmozone.de. einfach mal suchen, dass hat mir sehr geholfen. Gut erklärt und auch nicht allzu schwer verständlich. Für den ersten 10er reichts.


----------



## Kuya (25. Oktober 2010)

naja, aber die wollen ja nunmal immer nur Archivments.

Vor allem, als Range DD ist das lächerlich, selbst ohne jegliche Kenntnis der Instanz, und ohne jedwedes Addon, bin ich doch in der lage mich Neben "Caster dé la Kingslayer" zu stellen, 
und sein Movement zu kopieren.


----------



## iKazaam (25. Oktober 2010)

Joar mach ich grad mit meinem DK...ich umgeh das T9 komplett und spar gleich auf T10 um in paar Wochen eh mit Quests bessere Sachen zu bekommen.


----------



## Dling (25. Oktober 2010)

Macht euch doch nix vor.
Gearscore is nützlich. 
Wer braucht einen Volli**** im Team der Nix Vz und gesockelt hat. Außerdem will niemand mit einer schlecht Eq. Person raiden gehn.


----------



## iKazaam (25. Oktober 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Macht euch doch nix vor.
> Gearscore is nützlich.
> Wer braucht einen Volli**** im Team der Nix Vz und gesockelt hat. Außerdem will niemand mit einer schlecht Eq. Person raiden gehn.



Du erhöhst deinen GS nicht mit Gems und VZ. Das is wieder mal das beste Beispiel.


----------



## Murkx (25. Oktober 2010)

typische Frage von jemanden, den ich nicht im Raid haben möchte. 

Warum ...

weil man sich überall Guides und Videos zu den Bossen ansehen kann und sich dann einfach in einem 25er einbringt - möglichst allerdings nicht gerad als Tank/Heal ^^ 
wenn man sich nicht allzu dusslig anstellt - zumindest bei uns auf dem Server - dann kommt man locker 4 Bosse durch - bei 5 und 6 wirds zumindest etwas ansprunchsvoller - dann hätte man schon mal die Erfahrung.
weil sich viele absolut gar nicht vorbereiten ... egal ob solist oder in einer Gilde im Raid ... dann wundert euch nicht wenn keinern mit euch raiden will

Ich hätte auch 0-Bock nach 10 Monaten ICC irgendwem noch die ersten Bosse erklären zu müssen. Wenn das jemand nicht versteht -- sry.

Aus diesem grund finde ich es gut das man überprüfen kann, ob wer bestimmte Bosse bereits gelegt hat. Wenn allerdings jemand unsinnige Anforderungen an den GS stellt ... tja dann ist das halt einfach
Dummheit der Person- z.B. PDK mit 5.5k etc. - selbst im HM völliger Blödsinn - aber dagegen kann man halt nix machen. 

Kurz und gut ... es ist sicher Serverabhängig wie unsinnig die Anforderungen sind. Jammert nicht über Gearscore und die Erfolge - sondern über diejenigen die nicht damit umgehen können.

Außerdem sollte man zwischen Twink runs mit 10/12 Bossen und wie bei uns Twink-Runs mit 4/12 unterscheiden. letztere sind für Neulinge realistisch.


----------



## Dling (25. Oktober 2010)

iKazaam schrieb:


> Du erhöhst deinen GS nicht mit Gems und VZ. Das is wieder mal das beste Beispiel.



Man kann mit Gearscore aber auch die Vz kontrollieren. ...


----------



## Aerasan (25. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> hmm ich habe auch nur ein GS von 5,4 oder in der art und werde gern mitgenommen



hihi du spielst ja auch auf Die Aldor,da is ja alles bissl anders xD


----------



## lord just (25. Oktober 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Gearscore wäre überflüssig würde Blizzard ein Servertool rausbringen, das misst ob der durchschnittliche Itemlevel für diese Instanz geeignet ist. Wenn nicht -> Komms nich rein und es wird Gelb im Chat angesagt. Zum Beispiel ein Readycheck für den Raid.
> 
> Readycheck -> Leitung klickt icc 10 Nonhero an. Der Check läuft. Alle Anwesend. Wer nicht das nötige Itemlevel mitbringt wird markiert.
> ACHTUNG! - Spieler XY erfüllt nicht die nötigen Itemlevelanforderungen im die Instanz Eiskronenzitadelle zu betreten.
> ...


soetwas in der art wird ja von blizzard für random raids geplant ist aber wohl nicht so einfach, weil beim raid eben nicht nur das equip zählt und es auch noch zahlreiche andere probleme für ein tool für random raids gibt. 


man kann ja durchaus das schlechte equip eines teilnehmers durch das sehr gute equip eines anderen ausgleichen oder aber schlechtes equip zum teil durch skill ersetzen und für bestimmte bosse kann man auch bestimmte klassenkombinationen nutzen um den boss einfacher zu machen.

bis blizzard soweit ist und es auch ein tool für random raids gibt, wird es wohl dabei bleiben, dass man nur mit überdurchschnittlich gutem equip mitgenommen wird oder man muss mitglied in einer gilde sein.


----------



## Takius (26. Oktober 2010)

'Willst mit?GS?'

'Keine Ahnung, das überlass ich den Trotteln die für WoW Stützräder brauchen, ich kann dafür spielen.'

Ganz einfach. Die,die sich dann aufregen sind eh die Pfeifen mit Tunnelblick, das wäre kein Vergnügen geworden. Der erheblich kleinere Anteil ist dann das Weizen.


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (26. Oktober 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> *Nur Leute mit reichlich Erfahrung, mind. GS5800 und Klassenbeherrschung bis ins kleinste Detail!
> *


Die Items für einen GS von 5800 bekommst du mittlerweile hinterher geworfen, als hör auf zu heulen!


----------



## ssp_founder (26. Oktober 2010)

30 % buff
30 % debuff weg
patch 4.01
in icc sollte gs eingentlich nur noch gesundheitsstein heißen ^^.
aber es geht nichts über spielpraxis.


----------



## PRETOIAN (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was alle haben, 
Mein Schamy ist 5 Tage nachdem er 80 wurde ICC twinkrun gegangen ( ok Boss Kenntnisse sind da auch hm) 
Und keiner hat gemeckert wegen gs 4,9 
Heal Leistung war da und habe ne Menge Teile abbekommen, es is so leicht seinem twink mit den ersten av's auszustatten!
Und ich habe ihn nicht Hardcore Durch 5er gejagt also ein wenig Spielzeit, die Teile für Punkte holen wo am meisten bringen und fertig 
Av nach einer Woche 80 ist 8/12 ( leider wegen leaver) aber so komm ich jetzt auch in nen clear Run rein und es wir keiner mecker 

Zu gs selber : 
Es gibt bei uns aufm Server schon rl's die dich auf ignor setzten wenn man ihn anschriebt mit "inv gs .."


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe das wohl ähnlich wie der liebe TE.

Ich habe einen Hexenmeister als Main mit einem so genannten Gearscore von 6118. Der Charakter hat mittlerweile alles durch und knabbert an den Hardmodes. Soweit so gut. 

Mein kleiner Todesritter dümpelt auf einem Gearscore von 5234 rum und sucht auch nach anständigen ICC Gruppen. Ich schließe mich jedoch mit anderen Twinks aus meiner kleinen familiären Gilde zusammen und wir rocken ICC auch mit Spielern die vllt. einen MÖRDER-GS oder die perfekte Erfahrung haben. Wir nehmen lieber Spieler mit die nicht so toll ausgerüstet sind, keine Erfahrung haben, aber nett rüberkommen und sich sympathisch verhalten. Das zählt. Denn mal ehrlich: der 30% Buff holt alles wieder raus.


----------



## Affliction93 (26. Oktober 2010)

also gs sollte doch seit 4.0.1 nichtmehr das problem sein, kumpel wurde 80 hat sich t10 und die ganzen 264er items für die punkte geholt und hat nun glaube nen gs von knapp 5.5-5,7k nach einer woche...
das man halt nicht direkt wen man eine woche 80 is in icc 10 hero gehen kann is doch klar... schau halt ma in burning crusade da hatteste paar monate bis du mal bereit warst für den endcontent...
aber immer nur mimimi ich bin 80 und will direkt 12/12 haben.


----------



## RadioEriwan (26. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt eine Universallösung für fast alle Probleme. Blizzard muss lediglich die API deaktivieren...


----------



## Serodian (26. Oktober 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Klar, Sockelung, Skillung, Verzauberung, das alles wird nciht erfasst von GS, aber man bekommt einen schnellen Überblick.



Stimmt nicht ganz. Schonmal per /gs gearbeitet? da wird das teilweise mitgenommen. klar nur ob verz drauf is oder nich oder ob caps erreicht sind oder nicht (der skillung zugeordnet natürlich) aber es wird zu nem gewissen grad eingerechnet. das Problem: Alle gehen von ihrem Raw GS aus was völliger schwachsinn auf basis des itemlvls ist.. heißt: ein ret mit healgear 277+ hat dann über 6k GS aber visier ihn an und tippe /gs und es wird sich zeigen dass bei der anzeige für Ret eventuell 3k GS rumkommen.


----------



## Magistinus (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich suche nicht länger als 15 Minuten, dann mache ich selber ein Raid und dabei ist es egal ob Weekly, Daily oder Fun-ICC. Jeder macht Fehler, ganz klar! Wenn das Raid dann los geht und es sind die üblich vedächtigen Motzer und Besserwisser dabei, werden die einfach nach erstem Boss gekickt. Nicht wahr, das Leben kann so ungerecht sein!


----------



## Braamséry (26. Oktober 2010)

Ma die Frage an alle GS nörgler:

WAS HABT IHR GEGEN GEARSCORE??

Dazu müsst ihr euch ne Frage stellen:
Was ist Gearscore im Grunde genau?

Anwort:
Gearscore ist ein "Vor-Equipcheck"

Wenn man sich sagt: Ich will GS XY mindestens, wird der euch ablehnen, egal ob er euren GS oder euer EQ sieht. 

Und von wem stammt Gearscore warscheinlich?

Von Spielern die früher gespielt haben, also Pre-Wotlk. Naja, eher ziemlich sicher.

Ist auch einfach begründet.
Zu BC war es auchnoch so, dass man für einen Raid doch mindestens die vorherigen T-Raids gesehen haben musste. Mal abgesehn von Heros für den Einstiegsraid, das ist eig ja normal.
Jetzt ist es aber so, dass man ohne Raiderfahrung ICC gehen könnte, rein theoretisch, oder wenn man öfter PDK war, nur ist PDK alles andere als ein Vorzeigeraid.
Dann kommt das Problem, dass man nichtmehr jeden inviten kann, weil die, die mit Wotlk meist angefangen haben, die Prozedur garnicht kennen. Wenn die also mitwollen weiß man nicht ob die Person:
a) schonmal nen Raid gesehen hat
b) Das EQ dazu hat, weil heute nichtmehr klar ist ob derjenige im vorigen Raid war oder nicht.
Während man sich zu BC noch fast darauf verlassen konnte, dass jmd, der nach MH wollte, SSC und TK schon gesehen hat und da auch EQ mitgenommen hat. Anders gings nicht.

So kann man heute eben einfach kurz vorentscheiden ob das EQ gut genug für die eigenen Ansprüche ist. 
Deshalb noch folgende Frage:

Ist es etwas anderes ob jmd sagt, dass er Leute mit einem bestimmten EQ nicht sehen will oder sich das EQ anguckt und dann "nö" sagt und bei vielen Anfragen dadurch Zeit braucht die er vllt, durch gegebene Eventualitäten, nicht hat?


----------



## bakkax (26. Oktober 2010)

War mit GS 4800 bei 15% buff das erste mal in ICC

GS ist der größte Hurz, sehe immer wieder wie GS 5500 von 4500er Leuten abgezogen werden - in Schaden und Heilung - 
Man sieht nur auf Anhieb welches itemlevel derjenige grad trägt - man muss trotzdem auf Sockelung und Erfolge schauen ...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hehe 

ICC 10er GS min 5800 sag ich im /2er 

Cool hier mein GS heilt um soviel darf ich mit


Und noch was das Schlachtzugtool wo sich normale Leute drüber anmelden hat einen intergrierten Itemlevelcheck man kann sich nämlich nicht dafür anmelden wenn man Blauequipt ist,

man braucht halt für ICC10er 232 Itemlevel (Durchschnitt 228) und für 25er 245er Durchschnitt 236 238 

Und ich werd mich am 7.12 freuen wenn die ersten Instanzbesuche gelaufen sind und alle GS Schreier umstellen auf

Suchen DDler die CC beherrschen wo seid Ihr


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Oktober 2010)

Ein Problem, was in den vergangenen Monaten aber entstanden ist, ist das Überequipment vieler Leute. Damals waren 4800 GS ausreichend, weil die anderen nicht so weit drüber lagen. Heutzutage muss man als 6k Hexer schon fast aufpassen, das man nicht mit einmal Verderbnis die Aggro eines 4,8k Tanks bekommt...ging früher auch ist da einfach kein Argument mehr.
Solange die Gruppe gleichwertig equipped ist, kann man über alles reden, aber sobald ein Tank über 1000 Punkte unter dem Niveau der DDs liegt, entstehen Probleme, die man normalerweise nicht hätte. Gleiches gilt genauso für Heiler, wo der Tank volle Heilung gewöhnt ist und deshalb Notsituatioenn nicht als solche erkennt und Sachen zündet und das selbe geht auch für DDs, wo selbst der beste Tank und die besten Heiler wipen, weil nicht genügend Schaden rumkommt.

Wenn ein Magier wie im Moment seine 25k DPS in ICC abliefern könnte, während der Tank trotz Wissen und eigentlich recht gutem EQ (5300) nur 15k TPS fährt, entstehen immer Probleme. Das merkt man dann nicht in jedem Kampf, aber insgesamt wird man unverhältnismäßig oft sterben bzw. im schlimmsten Fall wipen (wenn der Boss son bisschen durch die Gegend läuft, kann vieles passieren  )


----------



## Comp4ny (26. Oktober 2010)

Jeder "Möchtegern-Pro", und das sind sogut wie alle, haben keine Ahnung weil sie glauben mit einem GS von 6000
total Imba zu sein und die Besten überhaupt.

*ACHTUNG ++ Ich werde jetzt Abzön und Beleidigend ++ ACHTUNG*

Diese kleinen miesen Fuck Kinder gehen mit mit Ihren GS so derbe auf die Nerven... am Liebsten würde ich jeden gerne in die Fresse hauen.
Ein GS sagt absolut 0... NADA... *GARNICHTS* über den Spieler selber aus wie gut derjenige ist.
Ich Ignoriere mitlerweile JEDEN der mich nach meinem GS fragt, habe zwar keinen Schlechten aber es gehts ums Prinzip, weil ich diese Hetzjagd absolut nicht Unterstütze und Mitmache.

Habe es neulich schon oft Erlebt das das Spieler mit nem GS von 5000 - 6000 solche derben Fucking N00bs sind
und dauerhaft dafür sorgten das die Gruppe gewipt ist.

Ich war noch nie im ICC weil es dazu nicht kam, aber diese kleinen Fucking-Arschlöcher-von-GS-Schwuchteln gehen mir mit Ihrem Halbwissen einfach nur noch auf die Nerven. Habs letzten in Dala erlebt, stehe rum und Sockel mich... da bekomme ich 2 Wisper und dachte ich bin im falschen Film:

"LOOOL .... was haste du den für nen GS... boar ney ist das Peinlich DUDE" - oder - "Mit deinem GS kannste ja gerade mal Level 1.. mit Glück Level 2 Mobs umhauen"

Ich bin ja ein Ruhiger Mensch, aber da kam dann ein deftiger Konterspruch zurück.

Wie dem auch Sei ist dieses ganze GS-Gelaber so derbe Nervig...


----------



## Undo (26. Oktober 2010)

WoW funktioniert nicht mehr ohne GS

nach dem addon, als gearscore für ne weile noch nicht funktionierte, da hat niemand mehr gespamt.. in 2er channel.

auf der einen seite heulen alle, wow ist zu leicht.
auf der anderen seite gehts dann doch nur ab nem gewissen GS.. ^^

ich bin auch opfer des GS-syndroms.. und werd auch nirgends mitgenommen.

wenn von 20... einer knapp unter dem geforderten GS ist... das gibts instant-wipe.

ohne hohem GS ist wow zu schwer..... unspielbar geworden ^^

wow ist nur mein zeitvertreib... nicht mein beruf


----------



## Aske333 (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn jemand cya 6K GS für ICC voraussetzt, dann bedeutet das nur eines: Er selbst setzt die Marke so hoch, da er meint, daß ICC nur so zu schaffen sei. Im Umkehrschluß bedeutet das auch, daß der Typ seine Klasse wahrscheinlich nicht spielen kann. Also nicht aufregen, sondern nur mitleidig belächeln und selbst einen Raid aufmachen.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Jeder "Möchtegern-Pro", und das sind sogut wie alle, haben keine Ahnung weil sie glauben mit einem GS von 6000
> total Imba zu sein und die Besten überhaupt.
> 
> *ACHTUNG ++ Ich werde jetzt Abzön und Beleidigend ++ ACHTUNG*
> ...



...ganz ruhig...

Ich nutze GS als Informationstool, nicht als einzige Messlatte, die entscheidet, ob wer mitkann oder nicht...

Übertragen aufs RL hört sich das so an, als würdest du alle Chefs verspotten, die erstmal alle Hauptschüler ablehnen und zumindest einen Realschulabschluss voraussetzen, NUR weil du viele Abiturienten kennst, die kaum 1+1 rechnen können. Auch hier gibt es nämlich eben diesen gewissen Moment, den viele Leute einfach vergessen haben. Ein Chef schaut sich normalerweise nicht nur an, welchen Abschluss man hat, sondern auch, was dahinter steckt. Und natürlich kann es sogar noch da passieren, das man den einen oder anderen findet, der eben nicht den Anforderungen entspricht.


----------



## Dabow (26. Oktober 2010)

Aurelîas schrieb:


> WEG mit GS, nimmt den Spaß am Spiel.



Wenn es GS nichtmehr geben sollte ( was ich bezweifel, weil alle danach schreien ) dann wird man eben auf den mind. Item Level achten und danach Fragen.

Demnach : fail


----------



## Trig (26. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> ....


Ruhig Brauner, immer locker durch die Hose atmen!


----------



## Lari (26. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG ++ Ich werde jetzt Abzön und Beleidigend ++ ACHTUNG*
> 
> Diese kleinen miesen Fuck Kinder gehen mit mit Ihren GS so derbe auf die Nerven... am Liebsten würde ich jeden gerne in die Fresse hauen.
> Ein GS sagt absolut 0... NADA... *GARNICHTS* über den Spieler selber aus wie gut derjenige ist.
> ...



Richtig.
Hingegen sagt dein Geschreibsel einiges über dich aus. Ich bräuchte garkein GearScore um dich aus meinem Raid ausschließen zu können 

Ich hab noch keinen HighEnd Spieler über GearScore meckern sehen, sie machen es wie jeder vernünftige Mensch: Sie ignorieren es einfach.


----------



## campingdeath (26. Oktober 2010)

Das man sich an diesem GS so aufgeilen kann :-( nenene. Wenn ich mal random mitgeh und die frage kommt sag ich ganz einfach : für icc reicht es dreimal . Meist sind dann diese  random Raids mit ach so tollen Gs ne kindergarten ausflug truppe die es nicht gebacken bekommen nur einen boss ohne instand wipe zu legen . Da geh ich lieber mit leuten die von mir aus nur nen °°5000°°er Gs haben und komme locker zum Lk weil die sich mühe geben . Man merkt auch sofort ob classic player dabei sind oder die neuen, weil die heulen gleich nach dem ersten wipe rum .Sie sie ja ach so imba sind aber  trotzem zu blöd  .Hallo Damals war es nicht schlimm wenn man gewipt war! Man bekommt nur so übung und irgendwann klappt es . Dieses ``farmen der raid´s´ hört hoffentlich mit cata auf und es wird wie früher .Wer gut ist ist in ner gescheiten Gilde und die kiddy looser gammeln vor sich hin im /2 channel und spammen sich tot .Und ja ich hab den Lk noch nicht gelegt und mir isses auch rille, weil ich leider nicht konnte als er in der Gilde gelegt wurde aber auch der wird noch unter mir liegen also immer nur die ruhe . Gs ist schrott. Er bringt keinerlei Erfahrung die kommt erst mit der zeit . Wnn ich mir anschau das nen bekannetr in einem jahr spielt und 5 chars auf 80 gezogen hat wie soll er dann nur eine klasse gescheit beherschen ? Er hat alle bosse in Icc gelegt und aber null ahnug was die könne oder bosstaktick kann man das essen er holzt nur drauf aber ahnung hat er keine  nagz zum 6k Gs. 
Ich pfeife auf Gs mich juckt er auch nicht . bis jetzt bin ich in jeden raid gekommen ohne  gs zu nennen wie oben beschrieben


----------



## Lari (26. Oktober 2010)

campingdeath schrieb:


> Er hat alle bosse in Icc gelegt und aber null ahnug was die könne oder bosstaktick kann man das essen er holzt nur drauf aber ahnung hat er keine nagz zum 6k gs



Was ihr euch selber immer in die Tasche lügt, um ja etwas gegen GearScore sagen zu können.
Niemand erreicht einen Gearscore von 6k+, wenn er keine Ahnung vom Spiel hat.

Vor allem sollte man nicht mit Worten wie Noob um sich werfen, wenn man selbst in über einem Jahr noch immer nicht den Lich King gelegt hat.
Wer ernsthaft raidet, sollte das doch so langsam geschafft haben.


----------



## Fipsin (26. Oktober 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Tipp an dich: such dir eine NETTE Gilde, falls dich deine jetzige nicht mitnimmt. Nett daher, weil in letzter Zeit irgendwie die meisten noch so kleinen Gilden im Handelschannel und auch auf ihrer Homepage einen astronomischen GS und/oder "am besten alles schon zu Classic Zeiten clear" von einem Bewerber verlangen -.- Eine Gilde wirste mit Cata mehr oder weniger sowieso brauchen und lass dich wenigstens einmal komplett ICC10er mitnehmen, dann kommst du mit den entsprechenden Erfolgen, die du dann den Dummbatzen vom Handelschannel posten kannst, auch im 25er weiter. Und bei denen, die dich von vornherein blöd anpampen, gehst du am besten gar nicht erst mit! Denn diese Raids enden meist so, dass sich der Raid entweder nach ein zwei Wipes auflöst, oder aber der gesamte Raid auf dir als "Neuling" rumhackt. Egal, ob nun du oder jemand anderes einen groben Fehler macht. Du wirst immer der Sündenbock sein.  Ist traurig, ich weiß, aber das ist Anub.. Letztes Jahr (als ich erst 80 wurde) war das auf Anub nicht so schlimm. Da wurde man noch Naxx, PdK und sogar ICC (war im Januar das erste mal drin mit einem Gear, das nicht mal PdK25er gerecht wurde) durchgezogen und da hat nicht gleich jeder nach einem Wipe rumgeheult. Ich frag mich, welcher Depp eigentlich damit angefangen hat, einen GS vorauszusetzen und warum alle auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind.. Aber das ist dann wieder ne GS-Diskussion..




Die meisten Raidgilden Hinsichtlich Catclysm Raiden 2Tage die Woche und wollen JETZT
im moment auch kein Gear als minimum sehen, du solltest halt nur spielen können. Wir
selbst haben einen 5,2-5,4er FrostDK aufgenommen (Vor 4.0) Und der hat den Recount
gerockt, Und nun zum Movement, wer tot ist macht kein DMG...

Sag einfach, wie soll ich Erfahrung sammeln...wenn jeder Erfahrung verlangt?
Hat bei mir damals PDK geholfen =D

Ich spiel vom Main her DK-Tank, vor ein paar wochen war ich noch Frost (<3), Hatte 
Arthas Down, kaum Schaden Gefressen und auch gut Aggro aufgebaut. Die erste
Reagtion von nem Typ der en Raid aufmachen wollte. Hm du bist nicht wie die andern
du bist nicht blut also nein hmmm.


----------



## campingdeath (26. Oktober 2010)

Sry aber ich hab familie und arbeite ^^
Und wie gesagt es ist mir rille .
Ein noob bin ich net ich bin seit über 4 jahren dabei und hab genug gelgt was andere kaum kennen .. also ... hau rein


----------



## RadioEriwan (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich wiederhole mich gerne, mit Cataclysm die API deaktivieren und fast alle Probleme sind gelöst...


----------



## Baltusrol (26. Oktober 2010)

GS war sicher am Anfang ne tolle Sache und ist es im Moment auch noch um sich schnell einen ersten Eindruck über einen Spieler zu bilden, was für ein Equipment er hat und was für eine Erfahrung er besitzt.

GS müsste im Prinzip einen Quotienten abbilden aus dem Equipment sowie der Erfahrung - das wäre zu mindestens halbwegs aussagefähig.
Das ist was wohl die meisten Leute vergessen - es wird primär nach der einen Aussage - der reinen Rüstung - gesucht und kaum einer macht sich die Mühe auch wirklich Raiderfolge etc. nachzusehen.

Für ICC 10er...ob nun normal oder HM kann man das Equipment eigentlich vernachlässigen. Man merkt spätestens beim ersten Boss ob die Leute es drauf haben oder nicht.
Allerdings liegt hier auch die Schwierigkeit. Man ist verwöhnt und kaum fähig einen Wipe zu verkraften oder hält Ansagen oder Erklärungen für unnütze Zeitverschwendung.

Gerade wenn es RND Raids sind müssen sich die Leute erst zusammen finden - im Spiel miteinander. Hat es der DD drauf aus den Void Zonen herauszulaufen oder ist es IMBA Heiler gewohnt die aus Prinzip
alles und jeden um jeden Preis am Leben halten?

Ist der Tank so gut das es weiß wann er welche CD´s zündnen muss - hat er hier die Gruppe und auch den 2nd Tank / Heiler im Blick und kann abschätzen was geht und was nicht?

Klar, es kommt gerade jetzt zu vielen solchen Gruppierungen. Extreme Erfahrung, gepaart mit unglaublicher Langeweile weil man alles schon x-mal gesehen und gelegt hat, trifft auf Leute denen es gerade an 
Erfahrung, vielleicht aber nicht an Können, Klassen und Situationsverständnis fehlt. Man ist aber nicht bereit und/oder in der Lage/Stimmung von seinem hohen Ross herunter zu steigen und hier und da mal 
ne kleine Hilfestellung etc. zu geben.

Klar, wenn ich besonderes vorhabe und z.B. besondere Erfolge mir erarbeiten möchte sollte nicht nur das Equipment passen. Wenn man durch das GS Addon sieht, hey, der war zwar erst 2mal ICC, hat 11/12 down und 7/12 HM geschafft
kann das im Prinzip kein schlechter Spieler sein. Mag sein das er nur nen GS von 5500 hat, ist aber sicher nem 12/12 ohne HM Erfhahrung mit 6000er GS vorzuziehen der dafür 20 try´s gebraucht hat um überhaupt so weit zu kommen.

Außerdem, mit wie viel Verständnis ist die Ausrüstung zusammen gestellt worden ? Rein non-set + crafting items oder volle T-Sets, sinnvoll mit guten Waffen und Trinkets ergänzt?

Die Leute machen sich selten im Detail ein Bild von den Mitspielern und pauschalisieren.

Ja, Anfänger haben es schwer und kaum jemand gibt Ihnen eine Chance. Die WoW Community ist völlig im Eimer aktuell und das wird sich mit Cata auch nicht signifikant ändern.


----------



## bakkax (26. Oktober 2010)

Also zum Thema man könne nicht mit null ahnung einen GS von 6k erreichen - 

Ich habe mal erlebt, dass ein Tank mit 6k GS aus HDR Hero geflohen ist, mit der Begründung er könne das nicht tanken ...

Es gibt genügend Kingslayer aus 25ern, die 10k Gold bezahlt haben, und in allen 
Kämpfen brav am Boden auf den Ress nach dem Kampf gewartet haben .......


----------



## <DK> (26. Oktober 2010)

Xartoss schrieb:


> und nu wieder ma : NIEDER MIT GS ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht das AddOn Gearscore macht das Game kaputt sonder nur die Leute die *NUR *noch nach Gs in einen Raid inven.


----------



## <DK> (26. Oktober 2010)

Xartoss schrieb:


> und nu wieder ma : NIEDER MIT GS ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht das AddOn Gearscore macht das Game kaputt sonder nur die Leute die *NUR *noch nach Gs in einen Raid inven.


----------



## JustMy2Cents (26. Oktober 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> *Kann es aber sein das "Gildenlose" keine Chance mehr bekommen? Vor allem muß man ja erst eimal in eine Gilde kommen, denn hier gilt wie beim Raid-Gesuch:
> 
> Nur Leute mit reichlich Erfahrung, mind. GS5800 und Klassenbeherrschung bis ins kleinste Detail!
> 
> Na Prost Mahlzeit!*



Also das es Gilden gibt, die jetzt sogar nach GS aussieben ist mir neu. 

Ansonsten hängt es natürlich auch sehr davon ab bei welcher Art von Gilde man aufgenommen werden möchte.

Rein auf Content-Progress fixierte Gilden haben da natürlich andere Kriterien als Casual+Fun Gilden.

WoW Frischlinge, die naturgemäß noch nicht über sonderlich viel Raiderfahrung verfügen können, werden bei Progress-Raidern vermutlich weniger Chancen haben aufgenommen zu werden, weils ja mit Zeit verbunden ist so jemanden raidtechnisch zu trainieren und bremst den Progress-Prozess aus.


----------



## Comp4ny (26. Oktober 2010)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Alles und jeder meckert über Gearscore und Itemlvl aber JEDER lässt es sich dennoch aufs Auge drücken


Man wird ja Quasi "gezwungen" sich unterzuordnen da man sonst kaum an gutes EQ kommt. Was also machen bzw. wie schauen die Alternativen aus?
Raid mit der Gilde, so wie ich es derzeit mache bzw. wir planen.



Lari schrieb:


> Hingegen sagt dein Geschreibsel einiges über dich aus. Ich bräuchte garkein GearScore um dich aus meinem Raid ausschließen zu können
> 
> Ich hab noch keinen HighEnd Spieler über GearScore meckern sehen, sie machen es wie jeder vernünftige Mensch: Sie ignorieren es einfach.


Ich kann dir Versichern das mein Geschreibsel nichts wirkliches über mich Aussagt 
Wie gesagt bin ich ein sehr Ruhiger Mensch und nutze die Anonymität des Internets mal meine Wut, eigentlich eher Generve, mal offen Auszusprechen. *lach*
Aber mal Ehrlich ist ein HighEnd-Gamer schon ein suchti der nur in WoW hängt um das beste und neuste zu haben, so sehe ich das.


----------



## zarix (26. Oktober 2010)

Hmm . 

Ein tipp an die Gearscore Flamer :

Mit Cata habt ihr die möglichkeit , aufgrund der neuen Level Begrenzung und einiger anderen sachen wie neues Equip etc. 
euch dem aktuellen Standart anzupassen . 
Da ja alles von neu beginnt . 
Ab da an würde euer Equip/Gs nicht wichtiger sein  als wie die kill Acms(Ihr werdet ja hoffe ich gut Equipt sein für die ersten Raid instanzen, da ihr ja aufgrund des Neuanfangs durch das neue Addon durch die 5er Hero inis euch gut Equipt haben werdet).
Dann zählen nur die Acms um zu zeigen das ihr wisst wo ihr hinwollt.

Ihr Gearscore Flamer ,seid die alte Generation der GS Flamer . 
Mit Cata wird es wieder eine neue Generation geben.

Ich hoffe die alte Generation lernt daraus und hängt sich mit Cata direkt rein . 

Sry für Rechtschreibe und Grammatik fehler. 
Mir egal grad  .


----------



## Nephestus (26. Oktober 2010)

GEARCORE !???

siehe signatur... haha..


----------



## Lari (26. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Aber mal Ehrlich ist ein HighEnd-Gamer schon ein suchti der nur in WoW hängt um das beste und neuste zu haben, so sehe ich das.



Und damit liegst du vollends falsch.
Durch Beziehungen zu einer HighEnd Gilde bin ich ab und zu in deren Twink-Raid gerutscht.
Zu Zeiten des 10% Buffs bin ich mit denen in den 25er, es war absolut angenehm, ein freundlicher Ton, jeder wusste was er tat und nach 4 Stunden lagen 11/12 Bossen im Dreck.
Nun kannst du dir vorstellen, wie sie mit ihren Maincharakteren durch den Content kommen. Da reichen auch 3 Raidtage, um High End zu spielen. Und 3 Raidtage sind nicht wirklich Anzeichen für Suchtis. Sie können es halt einfach besser als andere.


----------



## Kujon (26. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ma die Frage an alle GS nörgler:
> 
> WAS HABT IHR GEGEN GEARSCORE??
> 
> ...



ich würde das noch etwas feiner definieren: Gearscore ist schlicht und einfach ein Penismeter...nicht mehr, nicht weniger...

und trotzdem finde ich es lustig, wie alle Gearscore hassen, aber installieren das Addon trotzdem. Und bei der Itemwahl wird dann aufgrund des Gearscores entschieden, ob es ausgewechselt wird. Obwohl dann vielleicht wichtige Werte, wie Hit oder Ausweichen, Blocken etc fehlen...glaubt mir, das sehe ich in letzter Zeit sehr viel öfter als früher.

Eigentlich gibt es das Problem aber schon immer: Das war zu Classic-Zeiten das T-Set, Anfang BC hat man die Farbe Lila gesucht, Mitte BC kam dann die DPS, HPS, TPS (da wurde der Check dann an den Puppen gemacht) und nun sind wir aktuell beim GearScore.

Und wie man jetzt weiss, wird das mit Cata durch das Itemlevel getauscht.

Merkt ihr was?

PenismeterPenismeterPenismeter ;-)

Ich behaupte der beste Test, ob jemand für ein Raid taugt, ist mitnehmen und anschauen - aber zuerst die Spielweise anschauen, dann erst mit dem Equip vergleichen. Erst dann kann man es richtig beurteilen. 

Die Regel gilt noch immer:

Skill>Skillung>Equip

Oder macht ein paar Duelle ;-) Da sieht man auch, ob jemand schnell und richtig reagieren kann und seine Klasse kennt.


----------



## Mondenkynd (26. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Was ihr euch selber immer in die Tasche lügt, um ja etwas gegen GearScore sagen zu können.
> Niemand erreicht einen Gearscore von 6k+, wenn er keine Ahnung vom Spiel hat.



eBay? oder Accountverkauf/-übergabe?

Ich habe schon Leute mit 6k GS+ gesehen die bei Modermine / Fauldarm dauerhaft gefailt haben oder Holypala der mit Bryntroll raidet? Alles schon erlebt.

Oder wie jede Woche "Clearrun" nur "TOP" Leute.....alle 5,8 - 6,Xk GS und nach dem 4 Boss ist schluss.

GS sagt daher 0 aus, was der Spieler, der atm den Char steuert, kann.

Ich mache lieber EC gucke ob das Equip zur Klasse passt, verzaubert und gesockelt ist.....hier erkannt man ob einer will oder nicht, auch nicht zu 100% aber besser als sturr nach GS zu gehen.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe noch nie, wirklich nie, einen Highend-ausgestatteten Char gesehen der nicht spielen konnte... weder zu classic, noch zu bc- und wotlk-Zeiten.

Ebay... ja, jeder 3. Spieler kauft sich ja auch einen Ebay-Char. Komm schon, der Teil ist schwindend gering und geistert wohl eher als Mytos durch die Gegend. 

EDIT: Betrunkene, bekiffte oder sonstwie zugedröhnte Spieler mal ausser vor... *hust* 

EDIT2: Und nahezu jeder RandomRaid mit bereits sehr gut ausgestatteten Chars führt mindestens bis Sindra - jede Wette.


----------



## Kujon (26. Oktober 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Ich mache lieber EC gucke ob das Equip zur Klasse passt, verzaubert und gesockelt ist.....hier erkannt man ob einer will oder nicht, auch nicht zu 100% aber besser als sturr nach GS zu gehen.



Da hast aber die eBay-Chars noch immer drin ;-)

Glaub mir, es gibt nur einen Weg herauszufinden, ob ein Spieler was taugt: Schau ihm/ihr beim Spielen zu. 

EDIT: Erfordert natürlich eine gewisse Kenntnis der Klasse, aber dafür hat man ja Unterstützung von anderen Spielern in der Gilde.


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore hat einen Fehler. Und zwar die beknackte Zahl im Tooltip. 

Benutzt man das Tool richtig, ist eine grosse Hilfe. Denn ich wüsste zum Beispiel nicht, wie man bei Klasse x (die ich nicht spiele) gerade sinnvoll sockelt. 

Sowas alles kann das Addon Gearscore sagen, wenn man es denn korrekt benutzen würde. 


Fazit: entfernte man die Zahl aus dem Tooltip und machte man das Interface des Addons unerlässlich zur Einschätzung des Raidbewerbers, gäbs viel weniger Flames gegen das Addon. 


Es gibt nämlich ein ähnliches Addon, das heisst Elitistgroup. Das kann den Spieler einschätzen, zeigt das Equip an, wertet Sockel und Verzauberungen anhand der Skillung aus, zeigt Boss-Kill-Erfolge an, gibt Empfehlungen, welche Instanz der Spieler mit dem Equipment besuchen kann. 

Ihm fehlt halt nur die Zahl, und man muss zum Betrachten ein separates Fenster öffnen. 

Ich habe jedenfalls noch niemanden gegen EG rumflamen gehört.


----------



## Lari (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja aber die Beispiele sind immer so extrem.
Natürlich kann sich jemand einen 6k+ GS Charakter kaufen. Aber wie oft kommt das wohl vor?
Ich habe oft genug Random-Raids geleitet, und nie konnte man anhand eines Addons schon vorher sagen, wer gut oder schlecht ist. Das will auch niemand, allerdings konnte ich anhand von GearScore sehen, wer schon das nötige Equip hat.

GearScore sagt nichts über Skill aus? Richtig.
Sockelsteine und Verzauberungen tun es? Definitiv nicht. An jeder Ecke gibt es Klassenguides, die einem alles haarklein vorkauen.

Natürlich gibt es aberwitzige Anforderungen von Möchtegern-Raidleitern, ist das aber nun die Schuld des Addons? Und wer zwingt mich, genau da mitzugehen? Wenn der Raidleiter sagt, GS x ist Pflicht, dann hat man das mitzubringen, oder man lässt es eben. Genauso kann jeder Raidleiter Items locken. Sein gutes Recht. Passt dir nicht? Anderen Raid suchen...
Es gibt keine Random-Raids ohne irrwitzige Anforderungen? Selber einen aufmachen. Zu faul? Gilde suchen.

Es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten GearScore zu umgehen, die Spieler sind nur zu faul.


@ Fyralon: Leute, die RaidContent nicht interessiert, werden auch nie auf GearScore stoßen. Das ist in erster Linie ein PvE-Addon.


----------



## bakkax (26. Oktober 2010)

Aber Du schaust doch nciht ernsthaft vor einem Raid bei dem Du Randoms lädst deren Speilweise an ?

Ich schaue nach Gear, Sockelung, Spec und Erfolge. 

Gearscore allein sagt zwar nur aus welches Itemlevel das Gear hat, aber 
aus dem Gear+Sockelung+ Erfolge kann man schon bissl sehen, ob derjenige weiß was er tut.

Ebay chars hab ich bisher nur 2 mal gesehen.

Weit häufiger hab ich GS6k Naps gesehn, die sich einfach nur haben durchziehen lassen...


Aber jetzt kommt man ja eh schnell an hohes Gear dank Marken-Reform....


----------



## bakkax (26. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> GearScore sagt nichts über Skill aus? Richtig.
> Sockelsteine und Verzauberungen tun es? Definitiv nicht. An jeder Ecke gibt es Klassenguides, die einem alles haarklein vorkauen.



Es sagt dann immerhin aus, dass derjenige sich mit seiner Klasse auseinandersetzt und Klassenguides liest - ist auch nicht selbstverständlich


----------



## Tuetenpenner (26. Oktober 2010)

Sieh dir Guides an und sag dann einfach du kennst alle Bosse. Wenn jemand ein Achievement sehen will, gibt es dafür auch Addons. Und wenn die Leute nur einen flüchtigen Blick auf den GS werfen, leg PvP-Equip an.
Ansonsten gibt es ja noch Gruppen die nur die ersten 4 Bosse machen. Da müsste selbst mit 5k GS noch was zu finden sein, es sei den natürlich die Gruppe ist so schlecht, dass sie es durch einen hohen GS einfach ausgleichen müssen, aber dann wäre ich froh wenn sie mich nicht mitnehmen würden. 

"LK only" runs sind wohl eher für Leute interessant, die nur noch den Titel wollen. Aus Erfahrung kann ich aber sagen, dass man das lieber mit der eigenen Gilde machen sollte. Mit Randoms kostet das ganze zu viel Nerven und führt auch nur sehr selten zum Erfolg.


----------



## Nephestus (26. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Was ihr euch selber immer in die Tasche lügt, um ja etwas gegen GearScore sagen zu können.
> Niemand erreicht einen Gearscore von 6k+, wenn er keine Ahnung vom Spiel hat.
> 
> Vor allem sollte man nicht mit Worten wie Noob um sich werfen, wenn man selbst in über einem Jahr noch immer nicht den Lich King gelegt hat.
> Wer ernsthaft raidet, sollte das doch so langsam geschafft haben.






Leute wie du gehören in den Steinbruch und nicht vor den PC


----------



## Ghornat (26. Oktober 2010)

Also seid dem Patch wird bei uns auf dem Server auch Leute mitgenommen, die nen Gearscore von / ab 4700 haben für ICC10, Twinkrun eben.


----------



## Super PePe (26. Oktober 2010)

Wer ohne Gearscore Addon nicht in der Lage ist das Equip des gerade Betrachtenden einzuschätzen, sollte Hello Kitty 2 online spielen. Die Folgen sind sonst verheerend: Fehler in der Lootvergabe. Gegenseitiges Beschimpfen und fehlende Bodenhaftung. Folglich löst sich der Raid nach einem Fehlversuch wieder auf.

Das Argument man wollen sehen ob Item XY einen "Verbessert" ist Nonsens, entweder kann ich das Item richtig "lesen" oder ich sollte nochmal bei lvl 1 anfangen. 
Das Argument man wolle da schnell durch ist reiner Selbstbetrug. Wer irgendwo schnell durch will sollte seine Zeit besser nutzen als Raids aufzubauen oder sich so einer Gruppe anzuschliessen, da die Gefahr der Auflösung beim kleinsten Fehler viel zu hoch ist, und damit ist das Argument hinfällig.
Wer Punkte farmen will, sollte sich effektivere Methoden suchen. Das Gleiche gilt für das Goldfarmen. Damit kommen wir zum Wesentlichen von GS. Es dient dem Großteil der Spieler als "Fick vor dem Spiegel", als reiner Egopusher und soziales Auffangkissen. Einmal sagen zu können man habe Xk+ Gs; einmal dazu gehören. Somit verhält sich GS wie jedes andere Addon, wenn man spielen kann, gibt es einen minimalen Nutzengewinn, ansonsten ist es reine Platzverschwendung. 

Offensichtlich wird die Abhängigkeit (und die damit verbundene Unfähigkeit) von Addons an Patch-Tagen, wo vermeintlich gute Spieler reihenweise bei den einfachsten Mechaniken versagen (Schuld sind allerdings nicht die Addons sondern der Spieler).


----------



## MaxPayne22 (26. Oktober 2010)

Da muss ich aber auch mal einschreiten.
Ich finde *nicht*, dass der GS das Spiel kaputt macht sondern vielmehr die Idioten die meinen das man nur mit Minimum 7k GS es halbwegs auf die Reihe kriegt Lord Mark'gar zu legen.
Ansonsten ist Gearscore eine ganz gute Sache, damit kann man sich halt einen schnellen Überblick über das Equipment von Leuten machen. Hinzu kommt noch die Anzeige von den bereits gelegten Bossen - eigentlich auch sehr gut.
Aber das ist auch von Server zu Server unterschiedlich, bei mir auf Malfurion ist das eigentlich alles recht entspannt


----------



## zarix (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man die ersten 4 boss im 10/25 legt und man luck bei den items hat , garantiere ich das man auf die + - 6k Gs kommt .
Gearscore FLAMEN ist so dumm . 

Obwohl mom . Man kann ja nur noch  höchsten 12 Boss im Icc legen egal ob 10/25 . 
Sprich Twinks und Bobs schaffen es nicht mehr noch leichter zu Equipen. 
Was die folge hat das die Bobs GearScore Flamen müssen ........


----------



## bakkax (26. Oktober 2010)

Pervers wirds dann, wenn die Leute für PDK 10er (nicht PDOK) min GS 5200 fordern...


----------



## Sakthena (26. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns auf Onyxia geht's eigtl einigermaßen mit dem Gearscore-Wahn. Grade als DD ist es doch eigtl mittlerweile echt schnuppe was er anstellt, ausser bei der Lady (2.Boss) wird er schon keinen umbringen 

Richtig süß find ich jedoch die Aufrufe: "Suche Leute für Icc, min 5,4k gs und exp 11/12" - ich hüpf dann gern mal vorbei, schau was der selber schon zerrissen hat und 80% davon hat selbst nur ein Viertel down. Bei der Gelegenheit einfach mal das /lol makro auspacken 

PS: Jaja is nur 'nen Twink und mit seinem Main hat LK im 25er hm down... sicher, sicher *kicher*


----------



## Comp4ny (26. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Und damit liegst du vollends falsch.
> Da reichen auch 3 Raidtage, um High End zu spielen. Und 3 Raidtage sind nicht wirklich Anzeichen für Suchtis. Sie können es halt einfach besser als andere.



Und du hast mich offenbar nicht Verstanden, da ich es nicht auf einen Char sondern auf den Spieler bezogen habe
der nur 24/7 online ist und für mich ein Suchti ist der immer besser sein muss als andere. Das ist für mich in 1. Linie ein HighEnd-Zocker.
Es gibt auch noch die Zocker die geregelt ein Leben führen und dennoch HighEnd-Spieler sein, die sind für mich aber 2. Linie.


----------



## Kujon (26. Oktober 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Aber Du schaust doch nciht ernsthaft vor einem Raid bei dem Du Randoms lädst deren Speilweise an ?



ne, Random ist mir das egal, ganz ehrlich: da sieht man schon an der HP, ob das Equip eher besser oder schlechter ist. Und auch Neulinge haben das Recht, auf ein Randomraid. 

Habe grad kürzlich einen Maly-Raid aufgestellt. Da waren die meisten in Grün/Blau Equipped. Wir sind 3x gewhiped im vierten Anlauf hats geklappt: und soll ich dir was sagen: kein einziger(!) hat den Raid verlassen, alle haben es durchgezogen und mit jedem Versuch wurde es besser.

Hätte ich da Leute mit GS 5,5+ dabei gehabt, wäre nach dem ersten Whipe mein Schlachtzug leer gewesen. Jede Wette!

Es war ein richtig schöner Raid, back to the roots. Wo man halt noch ein paar Versuche braucht, aber immer daran arbeitet und am Ende belohnt wird.

Ich glaube um diese Leute geht es in diesem Thread. Anfänger und Solisten. Waren wir alle mal.

Das ist das gleiche wie mit dem "Kind" sein. Man vergisst leider viel zu schnell, dass man selber auch mal Kind oder Anfänger war.


----------



## Lari (26. Oktober 2010)

Nephestus schrieb:


> Leute wie du gehören in den Steinbruch und nicht vor den PC



Leute wie ich stellen keine GearScore Anforderungen an Spieler, wenn sie Randoms suchen, sondern machen den klassischen GearCheck per Armory. Trotzdem hab ich im ToolTip den GearScore stehen. Damit sieb ich nur grob aus.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man sich so über etwas aufregen kann, was man mit Verstand einfach ignoriert oder normal nutzt.


----------



## Shaft13 (26. Oktober 2010)

Der Thread zeigt eigentlich ganz gut, wie verkommen WOW mittlerweile ist. Spass am Spiel existiert wohl nur noch in einer Hinsicht, nämlich das tollste Euip in IF oder SW rumzeigen zu können.Wenn man dafür dutzende Stunden SW Haupteingang und Hafen zu Fuß hin und herlaufen müsste, würden das mit Sicherheit die meisten Leute machen und den ganzen Tag würden Spielermassen hirnlos durch SW hin und her rennen


----------



## GAJR (26. Oktober 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ja, diese Einstellung ist nicht nett und ja, Neulinge bleiben dabei auf der Strecke.
> Fakt ist aber: Random-Raids werden nur veranstaltet weil die Leute etwas equip kriegen wollen, entsprechend werden nur Leute gesucht die ohne grosses Tamtam "funktionieren", das schliesst sowohl equip als auch Erfahrung ein.


Oder anders ausgedrückt: Der Raidleiter (und evtl. ein paar Freunde) wollen möglichst schnell möglichst viel Equip alleine abstauben. Deswegen suchen sie hauptsächlich Leute, die schon ein so hochlevliges Equip haben, dass sie 1.) mehr Schaden machen/Heilung machen/Treffer aushalten, so dass es schneller geht, und genauso wichtig 2.) das Equip, das droppt, teilweise nicht mehr brauchen. Hat weniger mit Babysitting sondern mehr mit Raffgier zu tun.


----------



## RadioEriwan (26. Oktober 2010)

Viele gut gemeinte AddOns werden benutzt um Spieler zu "diskriminieren".
Um die gängisten Beispiele zu nennen:
Gearscore
Omen
Recount

Mein Jägertwink hatte letztens in einer Ini einen Levelup, danach wurde ich fortwährend von einem AddOn eines Mitspielers angwhispert das ich nicht die höchst mögliche Stufe eines Zaubers benutze. Weil das bei fast jedem Schuß kam, landete der Spieler auf Ignore.

Alle diese AddOns können nur Zahlen und Statistiken liefern. Sie sagen nichts über die Fähigkeiten, das Klassenverständnis, das Gruppenverhalten und die Aufmerksamkeit eines Spielers aus. Leider werden genau diese Werte als Maßstab genommen und Spieler, welche ohne Probleme schwierigere Instanzen laufen könnten, werden mangels Erfahrung abgelehnt. Wie sind denn diese "erfahrenen" Spieler an ihre Erfahrung gekommen?

Eine ganz einfache Lösung für dieses Problem währe, wenn Blizzard die API deaktiviert.
Wenn kein AddOn läuft, dann kann auch kein AddOn "mißbraucht" werden.

Ein radikaler Ansatz den Blizzard allerdings niemals umsetzen wird, da dieser Schritt Spieler kosten würde und Blizzard seine Accountzahlen noch schöner rechnen müsste...


----------



## bakkax (26. Oktober 2010)

Wie wirst denn Du durch Omen diskriminiert ?!


----------



## Kujon (26. Oktober 2010)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Mein Jägertwink hatte letztens in einer Ini einen Levelup, danach wurde ich fortwährend von einem AddOn eines Mitspielers angwhispert das ich nicht die höchst mögliche Stufe eines Zaubers benutze. Weil das bei fast jedem Schuß kam, landete der Spieler auf Ignore.




soweit ich weiss ist das ein feature von WoW und kein Spieler. Habe die Meldung auch schon bekommen, war aber in keiner Gruppe und ich war tatsächlich froh. Hatte da grad mein Krieger nach 1 Jahr wiedermal ausgepackt und durch diese Meldung bemerkt, dass ich noch ein tieferen Rang vom Tödlichen Stoss benutzte.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (26. Oktober 2010)

Wen interessieren schon Addons in einem Random-Raid? Wenn ich random unter dem Tank bin, ist mir das scheiß egal. Passiert das in der Gilde, muss ich damit rechnen mir demnächst eine neue suchen zu müssen.


----------



## bakkax (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin in einer kleinen Gilde, wir müssen selbst im 10er Randoms nachladen - wenn einer im Schaden unter den Tanks ist, ist das ganz schlecht, und wir müssen nachladen...


----------



## Serodian (26. Oktober 2010)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Wen interessieren schon Addons in einem Random-Raid? Wenn ich random unter dem Tank bin, ist mir das scheiß egal. Passiert das in der Gilde, muss ich damit rechnen mir demnächst eine neue suchen zu müssen.



Womit wir wieder beim assozialen Ziehen lassen sind. Sowas wie du ist der Grund, warum man solche ansprüche an Randoms stellt. Nur damit man - hoffentlich - sowas aussortiert... Nur leider wird es meist übertrieben und die die es eigentlich können und vor allem auch wollen die schauen dann in die röhre weil du dich ziehen lassen musst.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2010)

Hm wollt nun auch n paar Raids machen bis Cata, aber raide seit über nem Jahr nicht mehr und hab somit kein aktuelles Equip. Wenn ich das hier alles lese, sollte ich es wohl lieber lassen...mit meinem GS von 5200 mit PvP equip^^


----------



## RedShirt (26. Oktober 2010)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Ich hab als ich noch ohne Arbeit war eine Zeitlang Naxx mitgemacht...immer der gleiche mist!Dbm am laufen,maulerei im TS,Leute die "bewegungsgestört" sind,diskusionen und heulerei wegen dem Loot.....



Es geht auch anders. Aber gelegentlich gibt es Reibereien im TS, durchaus.
Wenn jemand 3x denselben Fehler macht, egal wo, fällt ihm das ja auch auf die Füße.




Lari schrieb:


> @ Fyralon: Leute, die RaidContent nicht interessiert, werden auch nie auf GearScore stoßen. Das ist in erster Linie ein PvE-Addon.



Ich hab mehr als 1x gesehen: "xyz sucht zyx für 2n2, min GS5500"... /facepalm

Das zeigt folgenden Versuch:

-> Ich möchte den Erfolg, den ich mit einem gewissen Spieler haben kann (Fortschritt,usw) in einer EINZIGEN Zahl ausdrücken können. Das wird eine einfache Meßlatte, nach der man aussieben kann.
Rein mathematisch leicht, wenn a > b, dann Spieler A besser als Spieler B. Fertig.

Nicht denken, nicht schauen, egal. "ich hab nur nach Gearscore eingeladen" <-- hatte ich schonmal erwähnt, daß da 4 Bosse rauskamen und Leute mit Full-Gladi dann als DD drinstanden.
Oder Hunter mit 500 Hit, die Arthas von Saurfangs Turms aus abschießen wollte (2 Hittrinkets).



Ghornat schrieb:


> Also seid dem Patch wird bei uns auf dem Server auch Leute mitgenommen, die nen Gearscore von / ab 4700 haben für ICC10, Twinkrun eben.



30% Buff:
Das war schon vorher so, ich hab (als ich es noch hatte) einen 4200er Kriegertank (!!) in meinem Schlachtzug nach ICC mitgenommen. Und der hatte kein Problem mit Aggro oder ähnlichem.
Und hat das Luftschiff-Schild hc mit heimgenommen + sich irre gefreut.
Wir haben mit ihm noch Modermiene zu 9t gelegt, weil ein Pala wegmusste, weiter kamen wir aus Zeitgründen (hatte 1,5h angesetzt) nicht.



RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Viele gut gemeinte AddOns werden benutzt um Spieler zu "diskriminieren".
> Um die gängisten Beispiele zu nennen:
> Omen



Keine Ahnung warum. Auch ohne Omen werde ich Leute flamen, die trotz blinkender Aggrowarnung weiter Feuer geben, bis sie im Staub liegen.
So jemanden braucht kein Raid. 
Fehlersuche(MD falsch gesetzt, Tank baut Aggro zu langsam auf, Antankzeit vergessen) kann man machen, wenn der Boss liegt, nicht stur weiterballern.


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Oktober 2010)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Viele gut gemeinte AddOns werden benutzt um Spieler zu "diskriminieren".
> Um die gängisten Beispiele zu nennen:
> Gearscore
> Omen
> ...



1. Es erschliesst sich mir nicht, wie du durch Omen "diskriminiert" wurdest. Falls du dieses Addon nicht hast, ist es langsam an der Zeit, es zu installieren. Es wird mit Cataclysm wieder einen hohen Nützlichkeitswert erreichen. 

2. Bei dem Spieler kann es das Addon Rankwatch gewesen sein. Das ist ja seit dem Patch hinfällig, weil die Zauberränge automatisch mitwachsen. 

Aber dieses Addon ist nicht für den Levelweg gedacht, sondern für den Endcontent. Also war es ganz klar eine falsche Benutzung. 

Ebenso sagt der Whispertext, dass man dem Spieler der dich damit anflüstert, einfach mitteilen soll, wenn es stört. Derjenige kann dich dann ganz einfach von dem Whisper ausschliessen. 

Hier zählt: Kommunikation ist alles. 

3. Die Addonszene wird von Blizzard genau beobachtet und sogar gefördert. Gute Addons werden sogar in des Standard-UI übernommen. Omen, Power Auras, Questhelper, um mal einige zu nennen. 

Sollte die API abgeschaltet werden, wie du es verlangst, wirst du nichtmehr in den Genuss von durchdachten Helferlein kommen, wie sie im Moment eben nur findigen Spielern einfallen können.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Oktober 2010)

Wahaha... also jetzt wirds echt abstrus. Diskriminierung durch Omen, Recount und GS - jawoll! 

Ich glaube echt, ihr solltet euch mal entspannen und nicht alles überbewerten.


----------



## RadioEriwan (26. Oktober 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Wie wirst denn Du durch Omen diskriminiert ?!



Ich lasse mich nicht diskriminieren. Ich bin seit Ende BC kein Hardcore Raider mehr.

Ein Freund von mir wurde aber schon aus einem Raid gekickt, weil er seinen Schurken "zu gut" gespielt hat. Den Tank hat es gestört, dass er kurzzeitig die Aggro verloren hat, welche der Schurke ihn aber dank Aggro reduzierender Talente gleich zurück gab. Der Mob hat den Tank definitv nicht verlassen. Der Tank hat in dem Fall mit Omen argumentiert, da man es dort deutlich sehen könnte. Und wenn der Raid vor der Wahl Tank oder DD'ler steht...



Kujon schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss ist das ein feature von WoW und kein Spieler. Habe die Meldung auch schon bekommen, war aber in keiner Gruppe und ich war tatsächlich froh. Hatte da grad mein Krieger nach 1 Jahr wiedermal ausgepackt und durch diese Meldung bemerkt, dass ich noch ein tieferen Rang vom Tödlichen Stoss benutzte.



Mir hat der Spieler bestätigt das es ein AddOn war und auch das er nicht wisse, wie er die Benachrichtigung deaktivieren könne. 
Wenn es eine Info von Blizzard gewesen währe, dann hätte im Chat nicht Spieler XYZ flüstert gestanden.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (26. Oktober 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder beim assozialen Ziehen lassen sind. Sowas wie du ist der Grund, warum man solche ansprüche an Randoms stellt. Nur damit man - hoffentlich - sowas aussortiert... Nur leider wird es meist übertrieben und die die es eigentlich können und vor allem auch wollen die schauen dann in die röhre weil du dich ziehen lassen musst.




Und? Wenn ich in meine Gruppe zum Großteil ICC 25 Hero equipte Leute habe, fülle ich den Rest auch mit allem auf was kommt. Wenn dann 20 Leute einen GS von 5mio haben und 5 Leute grün-blau equipt sind, wo ist da das Problem? Wer sich daran stört, kann jeder Zeit die Gruppe verlassen. 


RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir wurde aber schon aus einem Raid gekickt, weil er seinen Schurken "zu gut" gespielt hat. Den Tank hat es gestört, dass er kurzzeitig die Aggro verloren hat, welche der Schurke ihn aber dank Aggro reduzierender Talente gleich zurück gab. Der Mob hat den Tank definitv nicht verlassen. Der Tank hat in dem Fall mit Omen argumentiert, da man es dort deutlich sehen könnte. Und wenn der Raid vor der Wahl Tank oder DD'ler steht...



Wenn der Tank droht den Raid zu verlassen, würde ich ihn nicht aufhalten.


----------



## bakkax (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich fands neulich niedlich, als wir 3 neue Gildies aufgenommen hatten, die ca ein Jahr Pause gemacht hatten, und davor auch wenig geraidet haben: Sie waren schockiert, dass niemand in 5er inis mehr etwas von CC wissen wollte 

Die hatten GS 4500 - 4600 

Haben wir auch ICC mitgenommen - 7 / 12 mit Leuten die ICC nie von innen gesehen hatten, und die keiner mitnehmen wollte... 

Es geht also auch mit niedrigem Gear...


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Ich fands neulich niedlich, als wir 3 neue Gildies aufgenommen hatten, die ca ein Jahr Pause gemacht hatten, und davor auch wenig geraidet haben: Sie waren schockiert, dass niemand in 5er inis mehr etwas von CC wissen wollte



so würds mir auch gehen...kenne das noch so...


----------



## Lari (26. Oktober 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich hab mehr als 1x gesehen: "xyz sucht zyx für 2n2, min GS5500"... /facepalm



Vorher wars "xyz sucht zyx für 2n2, min Abhärtung xxx".
Man hat schon immer Werte, Equip oder Erfahrung zur Auswahl der Mitspieler genommen. Jetzt ist es eben GearScore.


----------



## bakkax (26. Oktober 2010)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir wurde aber schon aus einem Raid gekickt, weil er seinen Schurken "zu gut" gespielt hat. Den Tank hat es gestört, dass er kurzzeitig die Aggro verloren hat, welche der Schurke ihn aber dank Aggro reduzierender Talente gleich zurück gab. Der Mob hat den Tank definitv nicht verlassen. Der Tank hat in dem Fall mit Omen argumentiert, da man es dort deutlich sehen könnte. Und wenn der Raid vor der Wahl Tank oder DD'ler steht...



Wenn ein DD nen Boss in den Raid dreht, weil er dem Tank die aggro klaut, und sich nicht einsichtig zeigt, würd ich den auch kicken - notfalls infight. 
Klar kann es mal aus versehen passieren, aber ich musste auch shcon Leute infight kicken, weil sie sich überhaupt nicht haben abbringen lassen, unsinn zu treiben ...

Und Omen ist in dem Fall eine gute Hilfe für DDs - imho sieht mans aber auch shcon durch die normale WoW Gui - bin aber ent sicher - 
Schließlich und endlich sieht mans dann, wenn plötzlich alle melees im Boss-cleeve sterben ^^'


----------



## RadioEriwan (26. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> 1. Es erschliesst sich mir nicht, wie du durch Omen "diskriminiert" wurdest. Falls du dieses Addon nicht hast, ist es langsam an der Zeit, es zu installieren. Es wird mit Cataclysm wieder einen hohen Nützlichkeitswert erreichen.
> 
> 2. Bei dem Spieler kann es das Addon Rankwatch gewesen sein. Das ist ja seit dem Patch hinfällig, weil die Zauberränge automatisch mitwachsen.
> 
> ...



Zu 1.
Wie schon erwähnt lasse ich mich nicht diskreminieren, denn ich raide höchstens noch auf Einladung von Spielern meiner Friendlist. Da weiß ich, dass ich gern gesehen bin und aufgrund meiner Fähigkeiten und nicht aufgrund meiner Zahlen mitgenommen werde. 

Zu 2.
Wie schon erwähnt, er konnte es nicht abstellen und die Meldung kam definitiv regelmäßig.

Zu 3.
Ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass viele Features des User Interfaces von WoW auf erfolgreichen AddOns beruhen, aber welches der aktuellen AddOns ist so wichtig das WoW ohne dieses AddOn unspielbar ist?



Potpotom schrieb:


> Wahaha... also jetzt wirds echt abstrus. Diskriminierung durch Omen, Recount und GS - jawoll!
> 
> Ich glaube echt, ihr solltet euch mal entspannen und nicht alles überbewerten.



Man kann auch jedes Wort auf die Goldwage legen...



bakkax schrieb:


> Wenn ein DD nen Boss in den Raid dreht, weil er dem Tank die aggro klaut, und sich nicht einsichtig zeigt, würd ich den auch kicken - notfalls infight.
> Klar kann es mal aus versehen passieren, aber ich musste auch shcon Leute infight kicken, weil sie sich überhaupt nicht haben abbringen lassen, unsinn zu treiben ...
> 
> Und Omen ist in dem Fall eine gute Hilfe für DDs - imho sieht mans aber auch shcon durch die normale WoW Gui - bin aber ent sicher -
> Schließlich und endlich sieht mans dann, wenn plötzlich alle melees im Boss-cleeve sterben ^^'



Ich war bei dem speziellen Raid nicht dabei, kenne und schätze aber seine Spielweise seit über vier Jahren. Ich gehe hier einfach mal davon aus, da der restliche Raid nichts zu meckern hatte, dass es hierbei lediglich darum ging Omen als Ausrede für eine subjektive Abneigung zu mißbrauchen.

Ich stelle den Nutzen von AddOns nicht in frage, nur die Auswüchse die daraus entstehen.


----------



## bakkax (26. Oktober 2010)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Ich stelle den Nutzen von AddOns nicht in frage, nur die Auswüchse die daraus entstehen.



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben


----------



## Serodian (26. Oktober 2010)

dem schließ ich mich an.


----------



## MasterCrain (26. Oktober 2010)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Zu 1.
> Wie schon erwähnt lasse ich mich nicht diskreminieren, denn ich raide höchstens noch auf Einladung von Spielern meiner Friendlist. Da weiß ich, dass ich gern gesehen bin und aufgrund meiner Fähigkeiten und nicht aufgrund meiner Zahlen mitgenommen werde.
> 
> Zu 2.
> ...




In Omen sieht man ganz deutlich wie hoch deine aggro werte im Vergleich zum Tank sind. Wenn ich als ddler also sehe das mein aggro sehr nahe am tank ist wird dmg stop eingelegt. Wenn der Schurke nun aber weiter draufhaut und die aggro zieht hat er mit sicherheit nicht "zu gut" gespielt, auch wenn es ihm gelingt die aggro sofort wieder loszuwerden. Er gefährdet die anderen melees. Ob das ein Kick Grund ist sei mal dahingestellt, aber ein missbrauch von omen war es sicher nicht.


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Oktober 2010)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Zu 1.
> Wie schon erwähnt lasse ich mich nicht diskreminieren, denn ich raide höchstens noch auf Einladung von Spielern meiner Friendlist. Da weiß ich, dass ich gern gesehen bin und aufgrund meiner Fähigkeiten und nicht aufgrund meiner Zahlen mitgenommen werde.
> 
> .....Ich war bei dem speziellen Raid nicht dabei, kenne und schätze aber seine Spielweise seit über vier Jahren. Ich gehe hier einfach mal davon aus, da der restliche Raid nichts zu meckern hatte, dass es hierbei lediglich darum ging Omen als Ausrede für eine subjektive Abneigung zu mißbrauchen.



Hörensagen als ein Argument gegen ein Addon anzuführen ist eher kontraproduktiv für eine ernste Diskussion.



> Zu 2.
> Wie schon erwähnt, er konnte es nicht abstellen und die Meldung kam definitiv regelmäßig.



Wie gesagt ist das Addon für den Endcontent gedacht. Es ist nicht sinnvoll, mit 80 mit niedrigen Zauberrängen zu arbeiten. (Die wenigen Ausnahmen wurden durch das Addon berücksichtigt)
Man kann Spieler ganz einfach durch Chatbefehl von der Flüsterliste streichen. 
Falsche Anwendung kann man ebenfalls nicht als Argument gegen ein Addon gelten lassen.



> Zu 3.
> Ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass viele Features des User Interfaces von WoW auf erfolgreichen AddOns beruhen, aber welches der aktuellen AddOns ist so wichtig das WoW ohne dieses AddOn unspielbar ist?



Bartender mit der Möglichkeit, blitzschnell Tasen zu binden, auch Mausradbewegungen sind möglich.
Chatmods, die es mir erlauben, einfach und schnell zum Beispiel TS- Daten zu markieren und per STRG+C zu kopieren.
Altoholic. Eine komfortable Übersicht über Ressourcen aller meiner Twinks. Unerlässlich bei der Beschaffung von Crafting- und Verzaubermats.
Talented, mit der Möglichkeit, Skillungen zu speichern und auf Knopfdruck abzurufen. Das derzeitige Skillsystem ist zwar schon sehr verbessert, aber immernoch weit von perfekt entfernt.
Addons, die es mir ermöglichen, Interface-Elemente dorthin zu verschieben, wo ich sie besser im Blick habe. Mal ehrlich. Oben links ist leider in hektischen Fights nicht die optimale Stelle für Informationen den eigenen Char betreffend.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Oktober 2010)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Man kann auch jedes Wort auf die Goldwage legen...


Ehrlich gesagt ging es mir primär um die Diskriminierung, Omen kam dann noch als Bonus hinzu.



> Ich stelle den Nutzen von AddOns nicht in frage, nur die Auswüchse die daraus entstehen.


Dem schliesse ich mich ebenfalls an...


----------



## Oarc (26. Oktober 2010)

Bis vor kurzem litt ich auch an diesem "Fluch"
Meine Lösungu ließt Guides zb hier auf Buffed und sagst dann einfach du hast Erfahrung dann kommt man doch sehr viel schneller mit und nachm ersten run hat man dann auch erfahrung


----------



## RadioEriwan (26. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> In Omen sieht man ganz deutlich wie hoch deine aggro werte im Vergleich zum Tank sind. Wenn ich als ddler also sehe das mein aggro sehr nahe am tank ist wird dmg stop eingelegt. Wenn der Schurke nun aber weiter draufhaut und die aggro zieht hat er mit sicherheit nicht "zu gut" gespielt, auch wenn es ihm gelingt die aggro sofort wieder loszuwerden. Er gefährdet die anderen melees. Ob das ein Kick Grund ist sei mal dahingestellt, aber ein missbrauch von omen war es sicher nicht.



Ich bin beim besten Willen kein Experte was Schurken angeht, von daher werde ich mir da auch nicht den Mund verbrennen und gefährliches Halbwissen posten. Es war lediglich ein Beispiel was mir AdHoc eingefallen ist. Und Omen ist im Gegensatz zu Gearscore ein schlechtes Beispiel, deswegen stürtzt sich auch jetzt alles darauf.

Ich möchte lediglich hinterfragen ob es nicht besser währe die AddOns komplett abzuschaffen, da einige der verwendeten AddOns einen großen Keil zwischen die Spielergemeinschaft treiben.

Blizzard hat schon einmal eine Radikalkur der API vorgenommen und einen riesen Aufschrei in der Spielergemeinschaft ausgelöst.



MayoAmok schrieb:


> Hörensagen als ein Argument gegen ein Addon anzuführen ist eher kontraproduktiv für eine ernste Diskussion.
> 
> Wie gesagt ist das Addon für den Endcontent gedacht. Es ist nicht sinnvoll, mit 80 mit niedrigen Zauberrängen zu arbeiten. (Die wenigen Ausnahmen wurden durch das Addon berücksichtigt)
> Man kann Spieler ganz einfach durch Chatbefehl von der Flüsterliste streichen.
> ...



Zu dem Hörensagen hab ich oben schon was gesagt.

Zu den AddOns...
Schön, und welches dieser AddOns ist nun so essentiel wichtig, dass WoW ohne dieses AddOn unspielbar ist?
Du zählst viele Komfortfunktionen auf, aber bei mir funktioniert WoW auch ohne diese AddOns.



Potpotom schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ging es mir primär um die Diskriminierung, Omen kam dann noch als Bonus hinzu.
> 
> 
> Dem schliesse ich mich ebenfalls an...



Ich habe Diskriminierung in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, dir sollte bewusst sein was das bedeutet.

WoW ist ein Spiel und wird leider von vielen Leuten viel zu ernst genommen. Und genau diesen Leuten wird mit Gearscore ein Instrument an die Hand gegeben das, ihnen glauben macht, sie könnten mit diesen oberflächlichen Zahlen die Fähigkeiten eines Spielers bewerten. Eine stark übertriebene Analogie aus dem Real Life währe, dass der Busfahrer jemanden nicht befördert weil seine Jacke die falsche Farbe hat.


----------



## MasterCrain (26. Oktober 2010)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Ich bin beim besten Willen kein Experte was Schurken angeht, von daher werde ich mir da auch nicht den Mund verbrennen und gefährliches Halbwissen posten. Es war lediglich ein Beispiel was mir AdHoc eingefallen ist. Und Omen ist im Gegensatz zu Gearscore ein schlechtes Beispiel, deswegen stürtzt sich auch jetzt alles darauf.



Welches halbwissen DD zieht aggro = DD fail, dafür muss man sich nicht mit Schurken auskennen^^

Was gearscore angeht, ja es wird oft missbraucht und falsch benutzt (viele denken Gear = Skill) ABER es ist und bleibt in vielen situationen ein nützliches Addon, man kann im vorfeld leute aussortieren ohne sich die zeit nehmen zu müssen jeden zu betrachten und mit ihm zu quatschen (such ma leute ohne Gs angabe für icc, plötzlich flüstern dich 20 leute mit nem GS von 3,5- 4k an, die dan auch noch meckern "warum antwortest du nicht" weil du grade mit den 19 anderen drann bist)



RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Ich möchte lediglich hinterfragen ob es nicht besser währe die AddOns komplett abzuschaffen, da einige der verwendeten AddOns einen großen Keil zwischen die Spielergemeinschaft treiben.



Auf keinen Fall, die möglichkeit Interface und co frei zu gestalten ist einer meiner wichtigsten Gründe warum ich wow Spiel. Wenn es keine Addons mehr gibt würden nur noch leute mit kill erfolg mitgenommen (so wies vor einiger zeit schon mal war) was noch viel schlimmer wäre als nach GS oder DPS zu gucken.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Oktober 2010)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> WoW ist ein Spiel und wird leider von vielen Leuten viel zu ernst genommen. Und genau diesen Leuten wird mit Gearscore ein Instrument an die Hand gegeben das, ihnen glauben macht, sie könnten mit diesen oberflächlichen Zahlen die Fähigkeiten eines Spielers bewerten. Eine stark übertriebene Analogie aus dem Real Life währe, dass der Busfahrer jemanden nicht befördert weil seine Jacke die falsche Farbe hat.


Ja, das ist richtig - WoW ist ein Spiel. Ein Spiel, in dem man für bestimmte Dinge wie bspw. einen erfolgreichen Erfolgsrun in der Zitadelle einige Vorraussetzungen erfüllen sollte.

Mit GS bewerte ich doch überhaupt keine Fähigkeiten - ich bewerte lediglich, ob die Ausrüstung eines Spieler den Voraussetzungen, die ich nach eigenem Ermessen vorgebe, entspricht - ist dem nicht so, kann er eben nicht mit. Als es kein GS gab habe ich die entsprechende Spieler auch nicht mitgenommen, es dauerte lediglich etwäs länger ihnen eine Ablehnung zu geben. 

Und die elendige Skill>Equip-Diskussion ist mir auch zu wider. Ein Spieler kann noch so sehr "Crack" sein - mit 213er Gear wird er im Endcontent nichts reissen, ist halt so. Da interessierts mich auch nicht ob er die Bosse kennt, mit 9 anderen Chars 12/12 im Hardmode down hat oder die verdammte Zitadelle höchstpersönlich entwickelt hat. Mit diesem Twink würde man ihn lediglich mitziehen.

---

Das Problem ist, dass jeder abgewiesene gleich denkt, man hielte ihn für einen schlechten Spieler. Er fühlt sich verletzt - was schade ist, aber GS ist da sicher nicht dran schuld.

---

Und diese ganzen GS6400-Spinner (siehe Seite 1, ich kenne solche Deppen) nehme ich da mal raus... die sind einfach nur dämlich.


----------



## Al_xander (26. Oktober 2010)

Kommt immer auf den Server an... meisten jedenfalls
öfters ists so das ne 5,4k ø GS-Grp 1-3 3,2k - 4,5k mitnehmen

Ansonsten ists nichts neues... letztens haben auch einige in Ak rumgemeckert
"Omg! Wtf haben wir ne 4,5k Druidin im Raid???"

Hängt immer vom Standpunkt des betrachters ab, wenn ich ab und an nen Raid leite
ists für mich Ok, andere machen daraus ein Theater

Ist genau das gleiche mit den Wipes... nur halt umgekehrt... zu oft gewiped = /leave

Wie gesagt, hängt von den meisten von den Leute, ab und zu von den Servern ab
Viel Erfolg noch nen Raid zu findn ^^


MfG Al_x


----------



## MasterCrain (26. Oktober 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf den Server an... meisten jedenfalls
> öfters ists so das ne 5,4k ø GS-Grp 1-3 3,2k - 4,5k mitnehmen




Mit 3,2 k hat man noch blaues gear an und ein paar 5 mann epix vermutlich nix verzaubert und gesockelt. Auf dem Gear lvl ist es eigentlich ne Frechheit mit nach icc zu wollen. Ich find es schade das man soeifnach alte raid überspringen kann. Warum nicht zumindest 1 mal in naxx/ulduar/pdk reinsehen 1-2 items abstauben + paar marken schon hat man seine 5k gs und etwas erfahrung.


----------



## bakkax (26. Oktober 2010)

NAXX und Uldu lohnt sich nimmer, da es Hero inis gibt wo Du besseres Zeug bekommst - PDK ist dank ICC-Buff schwerer als ICC 6/12


----------



## MasterCrain (26. Oktober 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> NAXX und Uldu lohnt sich nimmer, da es Hero inis gibt wo Du besseres Zeug bekommst - PDK ist dank ICC-Buff schwerer als ICC 6/12




Und genau da sehe ich ja das problem. 5 mann inis soltlen nicht eq geben das besser ist wie raids. Und Raid sollten, wie der Dungenbrowser Spieler mit bestimmten gear einfach nicht reinlassen.


----------



## Kindgenius (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich werde eh erstmal warten mit Inis in Cata.

Die Leute sollen erstmal in die Garrosh-Hellscream-Schule gehen und lernen, was CC bedeutet.
Oh Gott, ich sehs schon kommen, wie sich alle gegenseitig so totflamen werden, weil ein Jäger nicht weiß, was Eiskältefalle ist, weil ein Mage nicht weiß, was sheepen ist, weil der Lead nicht weiß, wie man markiert...


Bleibt mir bloss weg vom Hals.

@ TE da du jetzt ja eine Gilde hast, hast du schon mal den ersten Schritt in eine bessere Zukunft gemacht.


----------



## ~Nephertiri~ (26. Oktober 2010)

Also Mittleriwele hab ich da keine Probleme mehr mitgenommen zu werden.
Kingslayer Titel und 3-4 Hero Items in Kombination sind da ein meist ne Garantie für ne Einladung.

Als ich aber noch gerade die 5000er Marke im Gs geknackt hatte, war ich auch oft auf der Suche nach ner  ICC Gruppe.
Meine Erfahrung habe ich mit Guides löesen und Videos der Bosse wett gemacht, also theoretisch war ich genauso gut wie alle anderen...
praktische Erfahrung hab ich dann erst gemacht als ich mitgenommen wurde...das erste mal ICC und ich war dabei.. ich hatte mir da echt nen Keks gefreut.
Die ersten Versuche hatten sich vorerst auf Ruf famren beschränkt.. aber nachdem man 3-4 mal drinne war wolte man auch den Knochenhannes killen.

Also Guides lesen, Videos schauen (hordeguides auf youtube) und dann einfach etwas flunkern und sich im praktischen bemühen..


----------



## tp_ (26. Oktober 2010)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Zu den AddOns...
> Schön, und welches dieser AddOns ist nun so essentiel wichtig, dass WoW ohne dieses AddOn unspielbar ist?
> Du zählst viele Komfortfunktionen auf, aber bei mir funktioniert WoW auch ohne diese AddOns.



Sicherlich sind viele Addons eher für die Bequemlichkeit wichtig, spielbar bleibt WoW auch ohne diese - in vielen Bereichen ist es aber nicht nur Bequem, sonder auch einfach eine sehr große Hilfe wenn Du in einem Raid ermitteln willst wo denn die Säge klemmt. Wer recount nur nutzt um zu sehen wer wo was an dps gefahren hat, nutzt keine 2% von diesem Addon. Ich kann als Tank sehen, warum ich eben umgefallen bin - und dann gezielt den Heiler fragen was los war, und zusammen können wir dann überlegen wie wir das in den Griff bekommen, oder ich will ermitteln welcher Spieler den Raid jedes mal in die Luft jagt ... wer hat ein Flask eingeworfen, und wer nicht, .... sicher kann man das auch bleiben lassen - wenn Du aber im Endgame was erreichen willst, geht es fast nicht ohne diese Hilfe.


----------



## Rodulf (26. Oktober 2010)

nuja als DK kann man auch das Problemchen haben, das der RL nicht so viele Meeles mitnehmen möchte, wir machen unser 10er HC Raids auch nur mit einem Meele und nicht mehr, das heißt für nen ICC 10er Raid sind die Meele Plätze echt rar ...

ich hab aber auch schonmal nen richtigen Twinkrun in ICC gemacht, war ein 10er, Ziel war 4/12 einzige Bedingung 232er Equip + Klassenverständnis, am Ende bin ich da mit 8 Leuten rein, die nie weiter als zum Luftschiff gekommen sind und nach Modermine haben wir aufgehört, weil die Zeit weg war 

mittlerweile sind wir in der doofen Situation, das wir immer mal so 3-4 Leute für Hordmodes suchen, die haben dann auch immer passendes Equip (GS interessiert nicht) aber man merkt dann doch oft, das viele nicht so richtig können wie sie wollen bzw. vermeintlich schwache Spieler dann doch gut mithalten können ...

wenn ich persönlich nen Raid machen will ohne grossartig Leute anzuschauen, dann sag ich einfach an welches Achievment da sein sollte und gut ist ... also PDOK würde ich beispielsweise für nen 50/50 try mind. das 45er Archievment fordern, nicht auf dem Main sondern auf dem Char der da mit will ...


----------



## McMeider/Alli_Checker_NRW (26. Oktober 2010)

Also, ich stelle mir gerade vor das ich einen Raid aufmachen möchte um meine ICC25-ID für diese Woche noch zu nutzen.

Was will ich?

Ich brauche Tanks, DD´s und Heiler.

Wie müssen die Spieler aussehen um sagen wir mal 10/12 (auf meinem Server utopisch, aber naja, egal) zu schaffen:

Tanks: Müssen einen ordentlich bumms aushalten, wie immer halt: Also suche ich Tanks, die ebenso wie ich keinen festen Raid haben, aber ICC-Equipt sind. Warum?
* Weil in random-raids die Heil-Einteilung bzw. das Heilen an und für sich nicht optimal läuft da sich die Spieler zumeist nicht kennen, und es da von Vorteil ist wenn der/die Tank(s) auch mal was aushalten können. 
 Ist doch ne vernünftige Überlegung oder? Wie stelle ich also fest, ob ein Tank geeignet ist? In dem ich mir sein Equip anschaue. Gearscore sagt da auch etwas aus.

Heiler:
Heiler müssen auf Zack sein. In Wotlk wird man nicht herausgefordert wenn man 5´er Heros geht. Der Schaden der aber z.b. bei Dreamwalker als "Aussenheiler" auf einen zukommt oder bei Lana´thel Grp-Schaden lässt keine großen Spielräume für "Ach komm einfach mit, das wird schon klappen"-Heiler zu. Das kann man Gilden-Intern so machen, aber Rnd? Niemals. Sprüche in Rnd-Raids wie "Hat jemand ein Flask für mich", "Stellt jemand en Fisch?" (weil kein eigenes Buffood vorhanden) oder ähnliches sind da keine unbekannten. Letztens in PdK "Buffood lol?". Ich hasse es. Also: Equip? Ja? Ok. Nein? Der nächste bitte

Kommen wir zu den DD´s:

Neben den ganzen Scharen von DD´s die selbst in ICC mit 30%-Buff nicht über 8k kommen sei gesagt das hier auch die Bufffood/Flask-Geschichte nicht klappt. Selbst bei GS 6k sehe ich das. Nur ist der Unterschied der, das ein 6k GS DD´ler immer noch in der Lage ist einen einigermaßen vernünftigen Schaden zu verursachen ohne ihm neben den ganzen Epics auch noch en Flask auf 2-3 zu leihen, die man nie wieder sieht (weil iss ja rnd, Flask wiedergeben? *lol)

Auf nachfrage bei einem DD´ler dem ich 3 Flask geliehen hatte bekam ich als Antwort "Biste echt dadrauf angewiesen? Die sind doch voll billich". Die Rückfrage warum er an dem Abend keine dabei hatte hab ich mir mit einem /ignore gespart.

Fazit:

Rnd-Raids stinken weil die Teilnehmer stinken:

* Unorganisiert (Buffood/Flask)
* Unflexibel und Chaotische DSL-Zustände: (Grp-healer nach dem Wipe: "Ich hatte lags", "DC" "Die Heilung war durch")
* Lootgeil, Ne Aussprache wie en 12jähriger auf Crack ("ej alder...blablub")
* Kein Teamspeak ("Mikrophon kaputt" etc.)

Das alles sind die Gründe warum ich Rnd-Raids (wenn ich überhaupt einen mitmache) am Equip festmache. Hat er schon ICC-Equip? Dann hat er schon bewiesen das es geklappt hat.

Basta. Der Rest an irgendwelchen Chars, die ja offensichtlich nicht Gilden-Raid tauglich sind (nehmen wir mal die 1-2% raus die "nichts dafür können" *hust und natürlich alle hier im Forum vertreten sind durch whine-threads, muss sich echt fragen ob sie die Organisatoren solcher Rnd-Raids nicht maßlos ausnutzen, und die die Schnauze von diesen "Null-Bufffood-Flask-TS"-WoW´lern haben. Ich sage: Ja

Gruss
Marcus aKa McMeider


----------



## tp_ (26. Oktober 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> NAXX und Uldu lohnt sich nimmer, da es Hero inis gibt wo Du besseres Zeug bekommst ....



Ich glaube das ist das eigentliche Problem in diesem Spiel zur Zeit - alle schauen nur was sich noch lohnt!


----------



## Avenlan (26. Oktober 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen.

Zu meiner Person: ich raide jetzt seit Release und hab mit meinen Main (Paladin GS 6685) alles in dem Spiel gesehen und erlebt.

Zum Thema:

Ich stell mir die Frage, warum der TE sich nicht guidemässig sich im Internet schlau macht? Denn ich als Raidleiter würde auch wenn ich randomraids mache niemanden mitnehmen der 0Plan von ICC hat. Raidleitern vorzugaukeln man hätte Erfahrung, würde ich auch nicht empfehlen da sich spàtestens bei Modermine zeigt das du kein Plan hast.
Ich denke jeder hat schon Leute erlebt die mit Schleim in der Mitte stehen bleiben oder vom addtank wegrennen statt zu ihm.

Genauso ist die Frage warum nur GS5400? Durch das neue Punktesystem kommt man Locker hat GS5800 wenn man sich T10, Umhang, Gürtel, Schmuck u.s.w holt.

Was ich mich auch Frage warum jetzt gerade dich ICC interessiert? Schließlich gibt es die ini über 1jahr. Ausreden steht das Addon bald an an und alles startet wieder bei 0!!

Nichts destotrotz ein paar Tips für dich.

Denk vielleicht mal drüber nach aus deinem DK nen Tank zu machen den DDs gibt's wie Sand am mehr.

Informiere dich über alle endcounter in ICC per Videoguides!!!

Stell am besten nen eigenen RAID auf die Beine aber such dir jemanden der Erfahrung in ICC hat der den Raidlead übernimmt.

Such dir ne andere Gilde bei der du auch mitkannst.

So long


----------



## Totemwächter (26. Oktober 2010)

@TE
Ich kann dir ein paar ganz einfachen und simpelen rat geben!
1. Du suchst dir jemand im spiel mit dem du immer random raiden gehst, ist nicht nur zum erfahrungsammeln gut sondern auch viel schöner wenn jemand dabei ist dem man auch "kennt"!
2. Du schaust dir die Video Guides zb auf mmozone.de oder auch Hordeguides.de an und lernst diese bis zum erbrechen auswendig, so das du angeben kannst das du erfahrung hast!
3. Sollte in punkt 2 jemand nachfragen wieso du dann keine Erfolge hast dann sagst du einfach das das nur dein twink ist! Sollte jemand dein "main" checken wollen gibst du einfach ein spieler name an der diese erfolge hat

@Avelan
Wieso nimmst du keine Neulinge mit bei randomraids? Glaubst du wirklich ob erfahrene oder Neulinge machen in einem random raid ein unterschied?
Ich eröffne und leite sehr oft random raids, da ich mit meinem main in einer festen raidgilde bin und mir der Stress dort genug ist!
Ich nehme sehr oft neue mit die keinerlei Erfahrung in icc haben, Wozu gibt es ts oder einfach mal kurz vom Boss die wichtigsten taktiken erklärt!
Wenn er nicht gleich beim ersten try liegt, egal was solls? Es ist nur ein random raid und ein verdammtes spiel! Ich danke hier übrigens allen vollhonks die nach dem ersten wipe leaven denn somit sind die ersten "Möchte-gern-pro-raider" die komischer weise nie eine Gilde haben Draußen!
Ich kann schon nicht mehr zählen wie oft wir bei Prof oder Arthas gewiped sind, aber es waren immer lustige und tolle raids, wenn wir mal nur 8/12 gelegt haben war es mir egal!


----------



## blooooooody (26. Oktober 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> *leider leide ich an dem "Gearscore-Fluch" bzw. "Unerfahrenheit"!*
> 
> ...






Arbeitslose ohne Geld
Na und?
Kinderklone hergestellt
Na und?
Sterbehilfeleister
Na und?
Schwule Bürgermeister
Na und?
Walfangboote sind so cool

Saurer Regen toter Wald
Na und?
Und in Tschernobyl hat's geknallt
Na und?
Kursk im Meer versunken
Na und?
Alle Mann ertrunken
Na und?
Atom-U-boote sind soo cool

Heul Doch, sei doch mal ein mädchen!!! *sing*


----------



## Potpotom (26. Oktober 2010)

Was auch immer du nimmst, nimm weniger davon.


----------



## Knallkörper (27. Oktober 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Es ist ärgerlich, dass Gearscore zu extremen Reaktionen führt.
> 
> Es gibt diejenigen, die behaupten: "MIN GS 6k für ICC10!" und alles was darunter ist, erntet nur ein "olol, du noob"
> 
> ...




Das erste mal das ich hier im Forum mit einer meinung völlig übereinstimme!


p.s. auch mein erstes + !!!


----------



## Kuya (27. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> WAS HABT IHR GEGEN GEARSCORE??



Tja ganz einfach, es ist kein "Skillscore".

Ich hab mit meinem Magetwink schon Pre-Patch häufig besser equipte Mages abgezoggt, weil die einfach nicht 100% geben können oder wollen.
Ich war schon mit knapp 5k GS in PDK mehr als nur 1x 1.-3. im Score, weil ich eben nicht dauernd verrecke, so wie die ganzen 5.8k Vollpfostis damals.

Ich ärgere mich über den Gearscore, weil Equip-geile Kinder ohne Motivation und Skill, den guten Spielern aufgrund von GS vorgezogen werden weil sie wie blöde Gildenhopping betreiben.

Wie mit Arena auch. Ich habe bei uns auf dem Realm ne interessante PvP-Gilde entdeckt. Problem ist das die aber ab ner 2k Arenawertung inviten.
Mit meinem Magetwink habe ich schon 3 von denen in Duellen besiegt, zu geschätzten 60-70% der Duelle. Ich war sogar schonmal in ner Random-Stamm mit 2-3 von denen, und sogar einer von denen der
selber Mage spielt, whisperte mich im BG an, wie "extrem" meine Spielweise ist. Würde ich mich bei denen jetzt mit dem Hexer bewerben, (den sie nicht kennen) bekäme ich vermutlich ne Abfuhr, den Mage würden sie vermutlich Instant inviten, wenn sie sich noch an Ihn erinnern können vorrausgesetzt.

Ebenso in eigenen Raids habe ich die schnauze voll, von diesen "ey ich hab 6117 GS und Clearerfolg", "liege aber zum dritten mal in der selben Voidzone rum" und "Flame den Healer weil unser Gildenhealer das natürlich durchheilen kann. Und leaven dann auch nach dem ersten Tankfehler die Gruppe.
Oder noch besser, ich bin der Bitterböse 6,6k GS Mage, und fahre DMG wie sau, aber ahcte nicht darauf, auf welche der Valkyren ich nun Schaden machen soll, da ich zu sehr beschäftigt bin, meine perfekte Rotation bis auf 3 stellen nach dem Komma zu optimieren, um dann mit meinen 9k DPS angeben zu können.

Das ist auch die Ursache, die langfristig meine Gearscoreablehnende Haltung verursacht hat.

Seit einigen Monaten fühle ich mich Random wie ein Afro-Amerikaner der bei jedem Randominvite wieder und wieder die selben Vorurteile durchkauen muss.
Mir fehlt da auch langsam schon die Geduld, so dass mir schon provokannte Kommentare rausgerutscht sind wie: "Invite mich halt und wir clearen, oder such dir einen 6,5k GS-Movementkrüppel der deinen Raid flamed".

Das war Pre-Gearscore einfach alles viel angenehmer. Zumal aus sicht eines "PVP-Spielers" der PvE-Kontent einfach lächerlich einfach ist, was aber die ganzen Only PvE-Spieler irgendwie nicht wahr haben wollen.


----------



## Mitsu (27. Oktober 2010)

Also ich spiel auf Die Aldor und hatte letztens erst nen tollen Random Raid ICC10 und 3/4 hatten nich wirklich Ahnung.. aber komischerweise gings besser als mit leuten die schon zig mal drinne waren und viel besseres eq hatten... unser durchschnittlicher gs lag bei 4,9k und wir hatten keine probleme Oo ausser 3 Bosse inkl Lichking konnten wir aus zetlichen gründen nich machen und hatten auch nur 2 wipes im seuchentrakt.. aber sonst perfekt...

Anderes Beispiel.. ICC10 Leute mit T10 und Herosachen an und "Erfahrung" die haben noch nicht einmal Prof legen können... Weils daran gehapert hat was Positionierung angeht.. *seufz* 

Naja Hauptsache GS und ne dicke Lippe! Ich lasse mich immer wieder gerne auf neues ein und die eine oder andere kleine herausforderung was "unequipte" spieler angeht...

Denn hinter einem "unequipten Spieler" kann immernoch ein hervorragender Spieler sitzen und hinter jedem "overequipten" kann immernoch ein vollnup sitzen 

Also, seid nich immer so auf Erfahrung aus.. jeder fängt einmal an und beim ersten mal tuts vllt noch weh aber andere bekommen es nach 10 runs immernoch nich hin...

Erklären, ausprobieren, lernen!


Mitsu


----------



## xontroulis (27. Oktober 2010)

Leute ich verstehe das Problem nicht, denn Spieler werden doch schon sehr sehr lange, schon weit aus frueher als GS zum ersten Mal das Licht der Welt erblickt hat. Man schaute schon immer ob voll episch und welchen ilvl Durchschnitt die Interessenten haben. Nun vereinfacht man es sich und fragt nach dem gs, wobei meiner Meinung nach ein eqc immer stattfinden sollte. Das man sich nur die Besten aus der Masse der randoms rausfischen moechte ist auch verstaendlich, man ist ja kein Wohlfahrtsunternehmen welches darauf ausgerichtet ist schwaechere Spieler zu helfen. 
Was man aber machen kann um mitgenommen zu werden wenn das equip nicht stimmt ist, mit guten Argumenten versuchen zu ueberzeugen. Es koennte klappen mus es aber nicht. Im Falle einer Ablehnung einfach mal selber eine Gruppe starten und versuchen das ganze anstaendig zu leiten. So habe ich es gemacht als ich anfangs nicht genommen wurde und es hat geklappt


----------



## Totemkrieger (27. Oktober 2010)

Leider hat es sich(auf dem einen Realm mehr,auf dem Anderen weniger) so entwickelt,dass sich "Pseudo-Raidleiter" meistens nur solche GS Maschienen suchen,weil sie einfach kein Lust haben großartig was zu erklären und sich erhoffen>hoher Gearscore>viel Erfahrung>ich muss den Raid kaum großartig leiten.
In wie viele Raids ich geschlittert bin,wo ich am Anfang groß nach dem E-Peen,meinen Erfolgen und der DPS(bin DD) gefragt wurde und als ich dann drin war meinte der Raidleiter dann nur "Kann wer anderes leiten?Ich kenn nur die ersten 2".Ganz ehrlich,wenn ich mir vornehme als Raidleiter zu agieren,dann setze ich vorraus,dass ich den Raid auch kenne.

Man wird im Moment zu sehr verwöhnt und die Spieler haben sich daran gewöhnt.Man merkt aber recht schnell,wer schon seit Classic/BC spielt und wer erst mit der "Fast-Food Generation" dazu gekommen ist.
Erlebe ich dann oft beim Twinken,wenn so fragen in normalen Instanzen kommen ala 

" Wieso droppen hier keine Epix?"
" Wie lange dauert das noch?"
 -Oder nach jeder Mobgruppe das P.enismeter posten

Genauso verhält es sich dann in den wohl bekannten Random Raids.

"Gogogogo ich hab nur ne Stunde Zeit"!!!
"Spieler X bekommt Item Y>XXXXX hat die Gruppe verlassen
"oh lololololol nur 10 k Dps,was is dasn fürn Nub"

Das verhalten wird sich aber erst mal nicht ändern,solange jeder Hinterwäldler,

-der Voidzones grundsätzlich nicht sieht.
-Spott in seiner "Rota" hat.
-bei Encountern die mehr als 1 Phase haben, ins Schwitzen gerät.

mit Erfolgen und hochwertigem Equip zu geschmissen wird.

Noch hab ich die kleine Hoffnung,dass sich das mit "Cata" ein bisschen ändert.

Mfg Totem


----------



## Potpotom (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich frage mal anders... bist du tatsächlich der Meinung, dies würde sich ohne GS ändern? Ist das tatsächlich die Schuld des AddOns GS oder ein grundsätzliches Problem? 



Totemkrieger schrieb:


> Leider hat es sich(auf dem einen Realm mehr,auf dem Anderen weniger) so entwickelt,dass sich "Pseudo-Raidleiter" meistens nur solche GS Maschienen suchen,weil sie einfach kein Lust haben großartig was zu erklären und sich erhoffen>hoher Gearscore>viel Erfahrung>ich muss den Raid kaum großartig leiten.
> In wie viele Raids ich geschlittert bin,wo ich am Anfang groß nach dem E-Peen,meinen Erfolgen und der DPS(bin DD) gefragt wurde und als ich dann drin war meinte der Raidleiter dann nur "Kann wer anderes leiten?Ich kenn nur die ersten 2".Ganz ehrlich,wenn ich mir vornehme als Raidleiter zu agieren,dann setze ich vorraus,dass ich den Raid auch kenne.


Das sehe ich etwas anders... sind wir doch mal ehrlich zu uns. Ein Spieler der, warum auch immer, in keinen Raid kommt - dem raten wir, er solle doch einen eigenen aufmachen. 

Jetzt macht er diesen eben auf, woher soll er die Bosse kennen? So, sagt er aber schon in der Suche, er würde die Bosse nicht kennen - was meinst du wie lange es dauern würde bis sein Raid voll ist? Ich sags dir, der Raid würde garnicht stattfinden. Das diese Typen dann manches Mal über das Ziel hinaus schiessen ist wieder ne ganz andere Story @GS 6k etc.

Für denjenigen ist es meist ne richtige Scheisssituation schätze ich. So richtig wohl fühlt er sich da sicher nicht.


----------



## Kalamazoo (27. Oktober 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz. Schonmal per /gs gearbeitet? da wird das teilweise mitgenommen. klar nur ob verz drauf is oder nich oder ob caps erreicht sind oder nicht (der skillung zugeordnet natürlich) aber es wird zu nem gewissen grad eingerechnet. das Problem: Alle gehen von ihrem Raw GS aus was völliger schwachsinn auf basis des itemlvls ist.. heißt: ein ret mit healgear 277+ hat dann über 6k GS aber visier ihn an und tippe /gs und es wird sich zeigen dass bei der anzeige für Ret eventuell 3k GS rumkommen.



Genau das ist das Problem. Kaum jemand der GS-Brüller oder der GS-Verflucher hat sich die Mühe gemacht, sich mit dem Addon auseinander zu setzen. Hauptsache es wird, je nach Überzeugung, gebrüllt geflamed gewasweißich.

Aber dieses "Mit dem Strom schwimmen" war vor xtausend Jahren schon eine einfache Methode durchzukommen und wird es auch in xtausend Jahren noch sein. 
Sich mit einer Problematik, hier Gearscore, auseinandersetzen würde aber auch den (seid mir nicht böse, nur meine Meinung) geistigen Horizont sehr sehr vieler Leute hoffnungslos überfordern.

Imho liegt das Problem aber nicht an Gearscore sondern am aktuellen Content der nun mal nicht mit dem Endcontent aus BC zu vergleichen ist. Das "Ichbekommlilahintenreingeblasen" stumpft die Leute ab. Jeder kann mehr oder weniger Erfolgreich in ICC bestehen. Kaum jemand ist bereit dafür irgendetwas zu tun. Ein Heiler der nach einem Bossfight oom ist? Lol.. Noob etc. Alle paar Sekunden mal ne Taste drücken empfinden die meisten ja schon als Spielen.

Es ist wie bei den alten Römern... das Volk wird unruhig. Gebt dem Volk Brot und Spiele (Content, aber bitte anspruchsvoll) dann beruhigen sie sich auch wieder. 

Ein gute Beispiel ist, zumindest auf meinem Server: RS. Halion hat bei uns ein verdammt ruhiges Leben. Ist nunmal nen Boss bei dem Koordination und Disziplin die Schlüssel zum Erfolg sind. Natürlich ist ein gewisser EQ-Stand erforderlich, aber GS >6k?.... drauf geschissen. Das alleine hilft nicht.


----------



## C0deX (27. Oktober 2010)

Mit GS ist es wie bei anderen Bereichen im Leben, hat man keinen schimpft man und sagt GS sagt nichts aus und ist nicht wichtig. Genau wie die Länge nicht entscheident ist bei Leuten die keine haben. Ist ja auch klar man sieht nicht gerne ein das man es eifnach nicht bringt. Ich kann nur sagen sucht Euch ne gute Raidgilde und ihr erelbt alles zusammen mit einer Gruppe. GS kommt von alleine genau wie die Erfahrung. Ich lege auch wert auf GS und Erfahrung bei Twinkruns, da ich einfach nicht wieder wie Anfang ICC wipen will sondern auch mit Twink 3,4 und 5 den Drachen haben will. 

Zu meinem Vorredner und Halion kann ich nur bestätigen das der Boss bei uns auch in Ruhe lebt. Allerdings ist der Trash in der Relation Boss/dropps hier einfach etwas verschoben. Die Leute sind einfach zu faul für den Trash, droppen tut außer die Trinkets auch nicht wirklich was gutes


----------



## Karadul (27. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ein Beweis dafür, wie wichtig ist, auf welchem Server man anfängt!

Wenn man Neuling ist, sollte man doch auf einem jungen Server anfangen. Da sind dann nicht nur Imba/superprofi/Alleskönner, sondern auch Leute die Verständnis und Erfahrung für neulingen mitbringen!

Ich denke genau hier müsste von Blizz Seite mehr Hilfe/Unterstützung/Information geben, damit diese Leute halt nicht wie ein kopfloses Hühnchen durch die Gegend rennen.

Meine Empfehlung ist, geh einfach z.B. zu Tichondrius, ist ein frischer neuer Server mit vielen neuen Spielern.

Bis Cata kommt und alle auf 85 kommen und raiden, hast du schon aufgeholt!

Ein Neuling hat auf den alten Servern nichts zu suchen... Das würde nur zu Frust führen!

LG


----------



## dreifragezeichen (27. Oktober 2010)

mitm gs von 5,8k bin ich schon 10 hc gegangen...

es ist lustig GS XXXXX und 3h zeit mitbringen als bedingung zu stellen und wahrscheinlich beim LK whipen...

da hast du 3 möglichkeiten :

1. den post im /2er zu ignorieren
2. im twinkrun mitzulaufen(da sollten die ersten10 bosse eigtl liegen) = erfahrung
3. eigende grp aufbauen xd

denke daran beherrscht du deine klasse, dann kannst du mit deinem char fast genauso gut mithalten wie die GS-fetischisten.

/vote entfernen des Gearscores-tool, wie es blizz mit avr gemacht hat *freu freu freu*

cu


----------



## Gnarroth (27. Oktober 2010)

um auf die frage zu antworten die hier sooft gestellt wurde:
"was hast du denn gegen gearscore?"

nichts! das einzige was mich stört sind die leute, die das addon falsch nutzen. 

eine geschichte, die das verdeutlicht: ich habe das obsi 3D achievment damals mit naxx25er/mali equip gemacht.
es war damals nicht einfach, und nur wenige gilden haben es geschafft, aber es war machbar.
danach kam eine wow-pause von einigen monaten. als ich meinen account reaktiviert habe, habe ich mit einem anderen char gespielt.
habe mir brav t9 zusammengefarmt, und eines tages die obsi3D anfrage im /2 gelesen. dachte mir: okay, mit dem gear sollte es einfach sein.
auf meine anfrage wurde ich mit einem gs von 5.1 ausgelacht wie ich denn da obsi3D schaffen will...
ausgehen von solchen und ähnlichen erfahrungen bin ich einfach zu dem schluss gekomen, dass die einführung dieses addons dazu geführt hat
dass sich viel zu viele spieler auf einmal als "raidleader" berufen sehen, da ihnen damit mit "einem klick" die möglichkeit gegeben wird
eine auswahl treffen zu können. vor dem addon musste ein raidleader ahnung von so ziemlich jeder klasse haben, und wissen welches equip diese
für den jeweiligen raid brauchte, um einen erfolgreichen random-raid auf die beine zu stellen. 

und damit wären wir schon beim nächsten problem: die falsche person leitet den raid. ich bin nach wie vor der meinung,
dass der raidleiter mindestens 60-70% der qualität des raids ausmachen. schafft er es die teilnehmer gut auszuwählen?
macht er klare ansagen? erkennt er auftretende probleme/schwierigkeiten und stellt diese ab? kann er die leute dazu bringen konzentriert zu bleiben?
gut, man muss dazu sagen dass ich noch aus einer wow-generation stamme wo der raidleiter gott war. (war damals auch gut so, bei 40 mann KANN man
sich einfach nicht auf diskussionen einlassen - dass das nicht mehr unbedingt das gelbe vom ei ist sei hier mal dahingestellt.)

auf der anderen seite erkenne ich aber auch durchaus warum dieses addon überhaupt entstanden ist.
wie bereits einige poster vor mir sagten: früher war der zugang zum content klar geregelt (durch pre-qs und ähnliches)
ich persönlich fand diese regelung gut. hatten sie diese am anfang auch noch teilweise in wotlk (mali-pre)
fällt diese "beschränkung" vollständig weg. ich KANN rein theoretisch auf frisch 80 und von mir aus grünem level equip
icc betreten. und leider gibt es auch genügend spieler die genau das machen. sie lesen die suche vom random-raid und 
wollen mit. in grün. und meiner meinung nach war DAS die geburtsstunde des gs. man wollte eine diskussions-hemmende,
klare beschränkung einführen mit der man vernünftig suchen kann.

abschließend bleibt zu sagen:
ich habe nichts gegen gear-score. ich finde nur spieler die lächerlich hohe anforderungen stellen etwas daneben.
dann sollen sie ihren raid mit "farmraid" oder ähnlichem kennzeichnen, aber nicht als normalen raid und leute mit "angemessenem" equip flamen.


----------



## Vadesh (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bald kommt Cataclysm, da kannst du dann auch von Anfang an dabei sein und Erfahrung sammeln
> 
> Ansonsten muss ich sagen: seitdem es Gearscore als Addon gibt ist das auf vielen Servern so, von daher: am besten bei "Twinkruns" mitmachen oder einen veranstalten, da kann sich dann keiner beschweren



Aber auch nur, wenn man nicht erst den Erfolg braucht, um in die Gruppe mitgenommen zu werden, auch wenn Cataclysm dann erst seit zwei Wochen draußen ist. 

Ich bin froh, dass Gearscore bei uns auf dem Server nahezu unbekannt oder besser gesagt ungern gesehen ist. Ich lese maximal einmal die Woche irgendwas von Gearscore im Handelschat.


----------



## C0deX (27. Oktober 2010)

Gnarroth schrieb:


> eine geschichte, die das verdeutlicht: ich habe das obsi 3D achievment damals mit naxx25er/mali equip gemacht.
> es war damals nicht einfach, und nur wenige gilden haben es geschafft, aber es war machbar.
> danach kam eine wow-pause von einigen monaten. als ich meinen account reaktiviert habe, habe ich mit einem anderen char gespielt.
> habe mir brav t9 zusammengefarmt, und eines tages die obsi3D anfrage im /2 gelesen. dachte mir: okay, mit dem gear sollte es einfach sein.
> auf meine anfrage wurde ich mit einem gs von 5.1 ausgelacht wie ich denn da obsi3D schaffen will...




Das sind 2 paar Schuhe, am Anfang wurde das mit Taktik gelegt und das war jetzt auch nicht so schwer. 

Was jetzt gemacht wird von vielen Leuten, die es damals nicht schafften weil sie z.B. Movementlegasteniker sind, ist ein Speedkill. 

Satharion wird wie sagt man schön outgegeart, da bist dann 5,1 GS einfach nicht in der Lage soviel dmg mit zubringen das der Boss fällt. Man muss ne Birnenquote von 10% des Raids mit reinrechnen die schon mit GS 6+ einfach nicht spielen können und versagen und dann ist der Platz für "schwache Chars" einfach nicht drin.


----------



## Martok (27. Oktober 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> *leider leide ich an dem "Gearscore-Fluch" bzw. "Unerfahrenheit"!*
> 
> ...



a) du spielst nen DK. davon gibt es zuviele. (heiler/range DDs haben es wohl leichter)
b) suche dir ne gilde die noch leute braucht.


----------



## pat1988 (27. Oktober 2010)

Super Einfall von [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Kuya mit dem raidfinder und der antikickoption ^^   alle daumen hoch die ich hab....[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]würde uns unerfahrenen leuten doch sehr helfen in raids zu kommen =)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]und GS is ne sache für sich  ich brauchs nicht wer brauch soll sich dran aufgeilen solangs noch geht[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ich hab mein recount und mein seltene-mobs-in nordend-und-scherbenwelt-find-teil und das langt mir vollkommen....[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]wie man daraus erschließen kann ist es mir egal ob ich 4, 5 oder 6k gs habe[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"](ps: und beim recount is mir auch relativ egal ob ich erster, zweiter, dritter oder vierter bin   hauptsache mehr schaden als der heiler ^^)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]  [/font]


----------



## Gnarroth (27. Oktober 2010)

C0deX schrieb:


> Das sind 2 paar Schuhe, am Anfang wurde das mit Taktik gelegt und das war jetzt auch nicht so schwer.
> 
> Was jetzt gemacht wird von vielen Leuten, die es damals nicht schafften weil sie z.B. Movementlegasteniker sind, ist ein Speedkill.
> 
> Satharion wird wie sagt man schön outgegeart, da bist dann 5,1 GS einfach nicht in der Lage soviel dmg mit zubringen das der Boss fällt. Man muss ne Birnenquote von 10% des Raids mit reinrechnen die schon mit GS 6+ einfach nicht spielen können und versagen und dann ist der Platz für "schwache Chars" einfach nicht drin.



wir haben ihn auch damals nur mit reinem damage umgerotzt. 2 tanks, 1 heiler, rest dd und gib ihm.
ich wollte aber auch darauf eigentlich nicht näher eingehen. das war lediglich ein beispiel, an dem mir persönlich ganz besonders 
die utopische anforderung aufgefallen ist. im prinzip hast du ja recht, ich weiß auch ganz genau was du meinst.
aber du hast (vielleicht unbewusst) genau das angesprochen was ich sagen wollte: ein guter raidleiter sollte die birnenquote aussortieren. 
vielleicht nicht von anfang an,das dürfte zu schwer sein, aber nach 1-2 bossen ist's klar wers nicht bringt --> raus ausm raid egal welches gear sie anhaben.

und sorry... aber wer einen char mit 5.1k gearscore in zusammenhang mit OBSI3D als "schwach" bezeichnet... nc. 

auch wenns vielleicht harte worte waren: ich hoffe du fühlst dich nicht persönlich angegriffen. 
ich möchte hier nur diskutieren, keinen flamewar starten.

lg


----------



## Totemkrieger (27. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich frage mal anders... bist du tatsächlich der Meinung, dies würde sich ohne GS ändern? Ist das tatsächlich die Schuld des AddOns GS oder ein grundsätzliches Problem?
> 
> 
> Das sehe ich etwas anders... sind wir doch mal ehrlich zu uns. Ein Spieler der, warum auch immer, in keinen Raid kommt - dem raten wir, er solle doch einen eigenen aufmachen.
> ...



Das ist dann situativ zu beurteilen,klar.
Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung,wer sich dafür entscheidet einen Raid zu leiten,der soll auch bitte die nötigen Kenntnisse mit bringen.
Beispiel:Ich fang ja auch nicht an ,mein Auto selbst zu bauen,bloß weil VW(Beispiel) mich,als Laien,nicht als Mechaniker einstellen möchte


----------



## C0deX (27. Oktober 2010)

Gnarroth schrieb:


> wir haben ihn auch damals nur mit reinem damage umgerotzt. 2 tanks, 1 heiler, rest dd und gib ihm.
> ich wollte aber auch darauf eigentlich nicht näher eingehen. das war lediglich ein beispiel, an dem mir persönlich ganz besonders
> die utopische anforderung aufgefallen ist. im prinzip hast du ja recht, ich weiß auch ganz genau was du meinst.
> aber du hast (vielleicht unbewusst) genau das angesprochen was ich sagen wollte: ein guter raidleiter sollte die birnenquote aussortieren.
> ...



Okay hab ich wohl falsch verstanden ich bin von Satharion 3D im 25er zur aktuellen Zeit ausgegangen und nicht schon von einem Speedkill im 10ner.

Naja Birnenquote kannst schlecht aussortieren bei Randomgrp und bei Gilde brauchst im normal Fall ja keinen GS.


----------



## Parasîte1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Seitdem ich SkillScore entdeckt habe, ist GearScore von meiner Platte runter.

Ist zwar auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, jedoch sehe ich durch kurzes drücken der STRG Taste mit der Maus direkt wieviel Erfahrung dieser Char schon in ICC hat. Das Equip ist mir egal wenn ich sehe dass er bis Sindragosa schon alles mal gelegt hat. Wenn dann noch Hero Kills angezeigt werden weiss ich dieser Spieler kann im geregeltem Maße aufpassen und ich werde mit ihm mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keinen schlechten Invite gemacht haben.

Sagt viel mehr aus als GearScore imo.


----------



## Aku T. (27. Oktober 2010)

@TE
Die Leute, die sich Randoms zusammensuchen wollen am liebsten immer die "creme de la creme", weil ihrer Meinung nach die Chance einen fähigen Spieler zu erwischen größer ist, wenn man nur super ausgerüstete Leute mit viiieel ERfahrung mitnimmt. Generell liest man bereits ca. 1 Woche nach der Freischaltung von neuem Content immer "nur mit Erfahrung"... das ist natürlich Quark. Am Anfang bin ich mit meiner Ehrlichkeit auch ab und zu gescheitert. Hat mich jemand gefragt: "Kennst du die Bosse?" hab ich dann (ehrlich) geantwortet und gesagt: "Jo, 8/12 ICC kenn ich". Dann war meistens Stille... -.-

Jetzt mach ich es so: 
Egal welchen GS-Quark die Leute suchen - wenn ich mit will schreib ich den Suchenden an. Wenn jemand fragt ob ich die Bosse kenne sag ich "ja", sofern ich mich vorher mal über die grundsätzlichen Fähigkeiten informiert habe, z. B. hier bei buffed. 

z. B. gestern suchte jemand für das Rubinsanktum Leute. 
Ich war noch nie da drin und hab einen GS mit meinem DK als unholy-DD von knapp unter 5100. 
Auf die Frage, ob ich denn die berühmte "Erfahrung" hätte und das nötige Equip sagte ich natürlich "Jup, beides vorhanden". Schwupps, war ich in der Gruppe und nach 1 kleinen Wipe bei Halion waren wir auch schon durch. Am Ende wunderte sich auch niemand, dass icih noch nen ERfolg dafür bekam, er lag, das war alles was zählte. Falls jemand fragt sag ich halt "habs schon mit nem Twink gemacht".... 

Was ich jedoch grundsätzlich nicht mache ist, mich einem Raid anschließen und von den Bossen 0 Plan haben. Ich les mir zumindest vorher die groben Fähigkeiten durch, völlig unvorbereitet gehe ich höchstens mal mit der Gilde los, falls was neues zum Raiden kommt. Warum unvorbereitet? Weils manchmal auch einfach Spaß macht, selber rauszufinden, wie so ein Boss funktioniert ) Aber das mach ich dann nur mit Leuten, die nicht austicken wenn man wipet )

LG
Aku


----------



## Hamburgperle (27. Oktober 2010)

... niemand nimmt mich mit ... mimimi ? 

mal 2 Fakten zu dem Problem:

1.) nen GS von 5,8 erreicht man in weniger als 2 Wochen nur mit Marken/Gerechtigkeitspunkten (264er Hose, 264er Schuhe craftbar, 264er Gürtel, 264er Umhang, komplettes 264er Set für Marken kaufbar, 264er Armschienen im AH oder für PvP Marken kaufbar ... u.s.w. )
2.) ist der Content für die Masse durch, jeder Raider hat den LK oft genug gelegt .... die Leute wollen eben nur schnell nen paar hardmods oder den LK umbügeln ... die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo man gemeinsam die ersten 6 Bosse abfarmt um das Euipp aufzubessern.


PS: man kann auch selbst nen Raid aufmachen, stell Dich mal 3 h nach Dala und such Leute, was Dich da für Honks anwispern. Es ist heute Mode selbst 232er Items nicht zu verzaubern oder zu sockeln.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Oktober 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> 1.) nen GS von 5,8 erreicht man in weniger als 2 Wochen nur mit Marken/Gerechtigkeitspunkten (264er Hose, 264er Schuhe craftbar, 264er Gürtel, 264er Umhang, komplettes 264er Set für Marken kaufbar, 264er Armschienen im AH oder für PvP Marken kaufbar ... u.s.w. )


Ach quatsch, maximal zwei Stunden und dann hat man einen GS von 5,8.


----------



## Kotnik (27. Oktober 2010)

Es ist nun mal leider Fakt, dass die Eigenverantwortlichkeit deutlich abgenommen hat.

Klar, in meiner GIlde gabs früher auch einige, die mit mangelnden Verzauberungen und ohne Flasks im 25er erschienen sind. Das war Dauerthema in der GIlde. Aber es war wenigstens ein Thema

In Random-Gruppen scheinen sehr viele sehr schmerzfrei zu sein, wenn es darum geht, sich dreist durchziehen zu lassen. Pfff, paar Epics an der Fresse, keine enchants, keine Sockel, ey lol, hab doch skill...jaja

WEr einen Funken Anstand hat und weiß, was für anfoderungen ein Raid ans Equip stellt, der weiß, wann er sich zu melden hat und wann nicht. Mir würde es nie einfallen, mit meiner mittelgammeligen Hexe einem Raid beizutreten, von dem ich weiß, dass ich eigentlich cniht geeignet bin für. Gibt aber genug, die so dreist sind, sich zu melden und sich auch noch zu beschweren, wenn man sie wieder rauswirft. 

Dreistigkeit ist eine der Unsitten, die definitig zugenommen hat in WoW.


----------



## Lari (27. Oktober 2010)

264er Set für Marken kaufbar?
Frag mich, wieso mein Jäger nach einem halben Jahr (Dez. 2009 - Mai 2010) so gerade die 5,8k geknackt hat.
Irgendwas muss da doch gewaltig schief gelaufen sein :-/


----------



## Super PePe (27. Oktober 2010)

Wie funktioniert Gs überhaupt? Hierbei geht es nicht um die Berechnung. Wer also per Wisper eine weitentfernten Spieler bewertet ohne ihn zu sehen, hat die Funktionsweise des Addons nicht verstanden. Um hohen Serverload zu vermeiden, wurde ab 4.0.1 eine Spamsperre eingebaut. Diese sorgt dafür das die Mouseover-Spamerei des Addons, der Abgleich innerhalb einer Gruppe sowie Gilde unterbunden wird. Somit sind die Werte des Clientaddons meist veraltet. 
Stehen also vor einem 3 Spieler die mit wollen, wird im Idealfall der Erste richtig gescannt. Der Gs des Spielers 2 und 3 jedoch wird nicht aktualisiert (Spamsperre). Da 99% aller Raidgruppenzusammensetzungen in Hauptstädten stattfinden und im näheren Umfeld sich meist Spieler befinden, kann man nicht sagen ob sogar Spieler 1 schon nicht gescannt werden kann weil die Spamsperre greift. Somit kommt man nicht umher diesen auf Oldschool zu checken oder über Armory.


----------



## Serodian (27. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> 264er Set für Marken kaufbar?
> Frag mich, wieso mein Jäger nach einem halben Jahr (Dez. 2009 - Mai 2010) so gerade die 5,8k geknackt hat.
> Irgendwas muss da doch gewaltig schief gelaufen sein :-/



Die gehen vom jetzigen Stand aus. Mit Trimphgedöns wies vor dem Patch war und den crafted 245er items kommste auch nur auf 5,3k oder so. heißt entweder pdk25 (wobei man da ja relativ häufig auch nicht unter 5,6k mitgenommen wird weil man dadurch "zu low" ist) oder crafted 264er und ich glaube auch mit denen sind 5,8 nich drin.


----------



## Serodian (27. Oktober 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Da 99% aller Raidgruppenzusammensetzungen in Hauptstädten stattfinden und im näheren Umfeld sich meist Spieler befinden, kann man nicht sagen ob sogar Spieler 1 schon nicht gescannt werden kann weil die Spamsperre greift.



es steht im Tooltip wenn grade gescannt wurde. allerdings frag ich mich grad was gs mit der spamsperre zu tun hat? erleuchte mich mal bitte wie du das meinst.

Edit: hoppla das war fail :/ doppelpost und so sry


----------



## kisch (27. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin jetzt nicht der pro-gamer, glaub nen gs von 5,4k (kann das nich so genau sagen, hat mir nen gildi gesteckt xD hab selbst kein gs addon) hat mein Main, ich versuche im mom eher nen paar twinks zu rerollen, um mir dann mit cata nen "neuen" main aussuchen zu können (abwechslung ftw^^) jedenfalls, was ich letztens im /2 gesehn hab, hat mich dann doch dazu bewegt, das erste mal in meiner 3Jährigen WOW Karriere einen werten Mitspieler darauf aufmerksam zu machen, daß er doch ähm naja... jedenfalls fragt der doch tatsächlich nach 2 DDs für nen paar Heroinis mit nem GS von minimum 5,6k    ich mein, hallo? HEROINI??? 5,6k gs??? ja nee, is klar


----------



## Super PePe (27. Oktober 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> allerdings frag ich mich grad was gs mit der spamsperre zu tun hat?
> 
> Edit: hoppla das war fail :/ doppelpost und so sry



Da der Server zwischen folgenden Clientanfrag: Chat, Betrachten (auch nur ein "Chatbefehl", Abgleich (auch nur ein "Chatbefehl") keinen Unterschied macht (um hohen Serverload zu vermeiden). Da Gearscore um den Wert zubrechnen, den Char "betrachtet", fällt dies auch unter obige Clientanfragen. Desweitern gleichen sich GS-Clients der Gilde und der Gruppe untereinander ab. Dies hatte den Vorteil, dass ein Raidleiter in Og über ein Gruppenmitglied in UC einen Spieler aus UC bewerten konnte. Nachteil dieser Funktion gerade zur Primetime waren Serverlags.


----------



## Serodian (27. Oktober 2010)

Okay oO gut zu wissen. Danke dir.


----------



## ReVert (27. Oktober 2010)

Hmm also ich spiele ja auch auf Anub'arak und hatte jetzt in 4 monaten weder mit meinem Hunter noch mit meinem DK sonderliche Probleme in Grps zu kommen, wenn du möchtest kann ich dich gern Montags von 19-23 Uhr mal in meine ICC Hardmode Stammgruppe mitnehmen, suchen atm noch einen Frost DK und dann kann dich nie wieder mit zu wenig erfahrung neven .
Schreib mich ma Ingame an.
Namen meiner chars steht in der Signatur


-regards


----------



## Imonaboat (27. Oktober 2010)

Du beschwerst dich weil Leute bei Twinkruns XP verlangen? Ab da hab ich aufgehört zu lesen...


----------



## Tinteraminator (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Abgesehen vom "guten funktionieren", das von einem Spieler mit hohem GS und Königsmörder-Titel erwartet wird, haben die hohen GS-Anforderungen auch einen simplen anderen Grund.

Ein Spieler mit hohem GS hat in aller Regel wenig oder gar keinen Bedarf auf die Items in der jeweiligen Instanz - was dem meist unfähigen und mit hohem Itembedarf ausgestatteten Raidleiter natürlich sehr entgegenkommt.

LG, Tinteraminator


----------



## blooooooody (27. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Was auch immer du nimmst, nimm weniger davon.



Achso.... weniger Zitate nehmen aus Songs weil nicht mal weiber so oft herumheulen?


----------



## Potpotom (27. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Amraam (27. Oktober 2010)

Warum ich persöhnlich GS installiert habe?

GS rechnet die stats die im "betrachten" fenster zu finden sind zusammen, und liefert danach eine schöne übersicht , welches EQ der char anhat.


desweiteren ist GS imho einfach ein tool um das Equip eines chars auf eine nummer runterzurechnen.

Diese nummer gibt zumindest aufschluss über die durchschnitliche Qualität der Ausrüstung dieses chars.
Mit dieser aussage kann zumindest schonmal eine "vorab-aussage" getroffen werden.

DIese vorab-aussage ist zwar alles andere als stabiel, erlaubt es aber zumindest untergrenzen zu setzen.

2k GS sind für einen ICCHardmode-run ein "bischen" zu wenig (z.b.).


----------



## Kuya (28. Oktober 2010)

Vorhin wieder was geniales erlebt:

(Randomleader): LFM AK 25 DDs und Heals
(Ich): Hier DK DD
(Randomleader): Dein GS und dein DPS!!!
(Ich): =,=' Achso, ..gibts neuerdings AK Hardmodes, oder wolltet ihr ICC 25 gehen?^^
(Randomleader): AK 25 steht doch da!
...30sekündige Pause ohne einen Invite oder weiteren Comment sollte ich noch hinzufügen...^^
(Ich): Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie sind der neuste Einwohner in XXXX's renomierter Ignoreliste

15sek. später hatte ich halt ne andere AK 25 gefunden, für die ich nicht erst ein schriftliches Bewerbungsformular ausfüllen musste. 
Ich bin an besagter Person lstigerweise vorbeigelaufen auf dem Weg in die Ini.
Jetzt Ratet mal "wessen Equip" um längen schlechter war. 

(Trotzdem.. das man sich sowas neuerdings auch für AK bieten lassen muss, selbst mit nem Char der (abgesehen von vorhandenem PvE-Equip) nur noch die Zornerfüllten Handschuhe braucht, echt unglaublich).


----------



## Potpotom (28. Oktober 2010)

Also AK kannste bei uns auch in kompletter PvP-Montour oder mit der Angel rein... das hab ich auch noch nie gehört, dass da aussortiert wird - ebnso wenig wie man da in den letzten Monaten mal einen Wipe gesehen hat.


----------



## Folkthing (28. Oktober 2010)

*Seufz* Die alte leidige Debatte über Gearscore. Hört doch mal auf, dass Addon zu verfluchen und verflucht endlich die Spieler !(bitte stell dir hier weitere 10.000 ! vor). 

Wird die Zeitrechnung in WoW durch "vor Gearscore" und "nach Gearscore" eingeteilt? Ist ja fast wie mit dem 11. September, aber das ist offtopic (volker pispers lässt grüßen)

Denkt doch mal bitte zwei Schritte weiter. Selbst wenn es Gearscore nicht gäbe, würde an irgendwelchen Zahlen bzw. Fakten gemessen. Bestes Beispiel sind doch DPS-Werte. Vorher gings doch immer darum wie viel DPS man macht. Und selbst WENN es weder Gearscore oder Recount gäbe würde iwelche Werte als Voraussetzung verlangt werden. Sein es Erfolge oder sonst was.


Versetzt euch doch mal in die Lage eines Raidleiters. Als Beispiel:

Wir suchen für Instanz ReWe vom Käsetheken-Wing bis zur Spirituosentheke.

Es ist doch logisch, wenn ich versuche möglichst gute Spieler mitzunehmen. Das "gute" definiert sich durch Erfahrung, Spielweise und Equip.

Wir haben also 3 unbekannte Faktoren (spätestens jetzt hört der Hauptschüler auf zu lesen, weil er an den Matheunterricht erinnert wird, falls ihm das wort überhaupt etwas sagt)


Glücklicherweise gibt es einige Methoden um diese unbekannten Faktoren aufzudecken:


Erfolge: An diesen erkenne ich doch ob ein Spieler bereits Bossbegegnung XY erlebt und gemeistert hat.
Gearscore: Zeigt eine Summe der Itemlevel vom Equip des jeweiligen Spielers an. Heißt dadurch erfahre ich ob der Gegner Equip besitzt.

Allerdings sollte man auch darauf achten, ob und wie der jenige Spieler gesockelt, verzaubert und geskillt ist.

Ziel des AddOns Gearscore ist es zu helfen und das tut es meiner Meinung nach auch, man muss es nur richtig anwenden.

Es macht nunmal einen Unterschied aus, ob ich mir jedes Item einzeln anschaue oder nur kurz mit dem Cursor über den Spieler fahren muss um zu sehen welches Equip er hat. Dann noch ein überflächlicher Blick über die Sockelungen und Verzauberung und gut ists.


Zum Punkto Anfänger: 

Es gibt genügend "Twink-Runs" oder ähnliches. Dort ist die Möglichkeit gegeben sich erste Erfahrungen anzueignen und sich mit andern Spielern auszutauschen. Zum Anderen liegt es an den Anfängern wenn sie falsch gesockelt, verzaubert oder geskillt sind. Sie haben doch die Möglichkeit sich zu informieren. Über die offiziellen WoW-Foren oder einfach per ingame-chat. Wenn sich der Spieler nicht informiert oder kümmert muss er sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wundern wenn er bei einem Raid nicht mitgenommen wird der nuneinmal nicht seiner Kragenweite entspricht.
Als Azubi zum Einzelhandelskaufmann geht man doch auch nicht zu seinem Filialleiter / Chef und fragt ihn ob man als Manager arbeiten dürfe...


Meiner Meinung nach liegt es einfach den Spielern und nicht an iwelchen AddOns.

*"dont blame the game, blame the player"
*
ach ja zu dem "hier dk dd"-schreier: wenn du einem raidleader derart wenige informationen in einer derart plumpen darstellung lieferst brauchst du dich nicht über eine absage wundern...


chillt einfach ma ne runde und/oder hört euch geile musik an:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2HhJkOsFus&feature=list_related&a=GxdCwVVULXdecl8u2xfDLYe0KmkzT3ax&list=ML&playnext=1 <3


----------



## dreifragezeichen (28. Oktober 2010)

alternativ addon zu gs
http://wow.curse.com...itistgroup.aspx
http://media.curse.com/Curse.Projects.ProjectImages/21583/18884/userinfo-good.png

was ich auch persönlich auch besser finde xd. zeigt die exp vz & sockelung an und auch was da an mindere vz & socklungen an...


----------

